# HOTS,Sealing,Rinses Challenge 01/01/12..03/01/12



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Ladies It's Time For the 1st Quarter of 2012. January 1, 2012 - March 1, 2012.

So, everyone that Posted in the Last Thread has been Mentioned to Join this Quarter.

@JayAnn0513
@Ijanei
@Nix08
@faithVA
@bajandoc86
@winona
@MyAngelEyez~C~U
@YoursTrulyRE
@tiffers
@Charla
@Minty
@MaraWithLove
@NappyNelle
@LaidBak
@Seamonster
@Bublin
@An_gell
@hannan
@SmilingElephant
@SpicyPisces
@Ms_CoCo37
@curlyhersheygirl
@Shay72
@allmundjoi
@cherry.a
@Imoan
@chebaby
@againstallodds
@Brownie518
@chelleypie810
@LuvlyRain3
@Angelicus
@choctaw
@Majestye
@yardgirl
@billyne
@AwesomelyNappy
@beautyaddict1913
@Ravengirl
@felic1
@youwillrise
@divachyk
@FoxxyLocs
@thecurlycamshow
@ladysaraii
@KhandiB
@Jewell
@Coffee
@JerriBlank
@Shana'
@bronzebomb
@SUNSHINE BABY
@Toot-a-Boot
@prettyhair73
@greenandchic
@Lita
@SimJam
@chelseatiara
@leiah
@IslandDiva08
@TRINITY05
@DDTexlaxed
@MissCrawford
@sonychari
@lamaria211
@Nixx22jam
@Royalq
@BrookeLynn
@naturalmanenyc
@ElizaBlue
@La Colocha
@destine2grow
@Ronnieaj
@KumakoXsd
@chesleeb
@Krystle~Hime


----------



## chebaby (Dec 29, 2011)

thanx T.
ive been wearing my hair straight for a few days now and have been sealing my ends with either cd hair balm or HV cocasta oil. they are both pretty heavy oils.


----------



## An_gell (Dec 29, 2011)

Screaming yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!! I know I haven't posted in awhile in the other thread but I have been doing HOT with CD Khoret Amen Oil and Lisa Elixir once a week which I need to re-up on both before I leave the states next week. Thanks again T for starting this up again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

Here's The Oils I plan to use during the 1st Leg of the Challenge (in no particular order)

Extra Dark JBCO
JBCO w/Pimento
Pure Argan Oil
Pure Jojoba Oil
Shea Moisture Exlir
Darcys Botancials Pumpkin Seed Exlir
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Christine Gant Neem Oil
Camille Rose Growth Oil
"It's Perfectly Natural" Growth Oil
Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil *if it hasn't gone bad*
Hairveda Cocosta Oil
Hairveda Avosoya Oil
Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil
Purabody Naturals Sapote & Purabody Naturals Brazil Loc Oil


----------



## Ronnieaj (Dec 29, 2011)

You're awesome!  Sealed last night with Komaza Care Califia Moisturizing Cream, will be doing an oil rinse tomorrow with Mozeke Amla Infusion Oil .


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2011)

YAY!!!  Count me in!!!  This is one of my favorite challenges! Thanks IDareT'sHair

I'll be back to list my oils!


----------



## An_gell (Dec 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here's The Oils I plan to use during the 1st Leg of the Challenge (in no particular order)
> 
> Extra Dark JBCO
> JBCO w/Pimento
> ...



IDareT'sHair, How is that JBCO w/Pimento? I have been thinking about purchasing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

An_gell 

I really like it ALOT!  It's not _Fiery Hot_ like that Strong Roots Pimento Oil.  

It's really good. I just placed a 2nd order which should be arriving any day.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Dare, I will list the oils I will use this quarter right after i fine tune my regi which will be this weekend.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 29, 2011)

*My goal is to use up:*
Tiiva organic oil 
Boundless Tresses
Wheat Germ Oil
Hot 6
ETA: Enso Softening Serum
ETA: CoCasta (sample pack, so it'll be easy to use this up)

*Need usage suggestions for:*
Cedarwood
Rosemary
Thyme
Lavender

I collected these when I was doing a natural oil blend. I no longer use that blend and these oils are collecting dust.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 29, 2011)

Stilll gonna use my same ol!  Castor, red palm, sunflower.  I might bring avocado oil back into my life...I've been kinda missing it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

I will also be using Claudie's:

Tiffani Ceramide Pomade *this was named after our very own @tiffers 

A few other Pomades/Grease I'll be using are:

Claudie's Iman Butter *which is more like a grease*
Claudie's Temple Balm Revitalizer *grease*
Hairveda's Almond Glaze *grease*
Hairveda's Vatika Frosting *grease*
Hairitage Hydrations Peach & Aloe Pomade *grease*
Marie Dean's Aloe & Mint Pomade *grease*
Kyra's Ultimate Indulgence Pomegrante Pomade
She Scent It Marula Pomade
Enso's Pomade 

I will Seal with and some of these will be used directly on Scalp


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in I've been slipping so thx for the mention  The oils I'll be using   are: Gleau, WGO and avocado.  Others in the stash will get used at some point


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, I'll be using:

Olive 
JBCO
Grapeseed
Castor
Jojoba
Amla
Shikakai
Vitika
Coconut
Almond
Lavender
Peppermint
Tea Tree
Mustard Oil
Wonder 8
Hot 6
Argan
Wheat Germ

I've been eyeballing pimento as well as, red palm oils...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Thanks for the mention. I will list my oils and pomades later


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 29, 2011)

Y'all know I am in fo sho!

I will be using:
Castor oil 
Hempseed oil
Avocado
Grapeseed
Jojoba
Neem

Essential Oils:
Tea Tree
Ylang Ylang
Rosemary
Lavender
Vit E

I plan to expand the variety of oils in my stash. I.Love.Oils.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Dec 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair thanks for the mention, I will check in very often this time.
youwillrise, could you please gimme your reviews on red palm oil and sunflower oil. I only know that sunflower is a ceramine oil.

*I will use *

Castor oil
Sapote oil
Avocado oil
Brazil nut 
Safflower oil 

Cupuacu butter
Tucuma butter
Murumuru butter (yes i'm in luv with brazilian butters LOL)


----------



## winona (Dec 29, 2011)

I needed something a bit heavier today so I sealed with ceramide pomade that I made it was delicious.  My scalp was acting all kinds of crazy lately so I mixed up some tea tree pomade and now it feels all better; ) the real test is tomorrow afternoon.  If my scalp still feels good I will call it a success


----------



## choctaw (Dec 29, 2011)

I did a brahmi oil rinse today. I sealed edges and ends with fenugreek in blend of coconut oil and shea butter. 

My current oil stash for the challenge:

Infusions:
fenugreek in coconut oil
fenugreek in blend of coconut oil and shea butter
dried hibiscus flowers in olive oil
neem powder in olive oil
brahmi powder in olive oil
Henna, amla, neem, Brahmi, maka and shikakai powders in blend of castor, almond, tea tree and sesame oils
Maka powder in blend of Africa’s Best Ultimate Herbal, Trader Joe’s Vitamin E , sesame and Bertolli EVOO
Ojon Restorative Hair Treatment

Carrier oils: 
almond
Castor
Coconut
Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Mustard
Sesame
Shea butter
Sunflower

Essential oil:
Tea tree


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks IDareT'sHair. Definately in! My hair is still straight (Mizani Thermasmooth and a flatiron!) and I am still loving it straight! I have been moisturizing my ends with SMCES and sealing with my beloved castor oil. I have also been oiling my scalp with castor oil. My hair is soooooo soft and shiny. Tomorrow is wash day-I have been oil rinsing with castor oil after each shampoo. Hmmmmmm...I was thinking about getting my hair flat ironed again (I know, all this heat in 2 weeks) because I want my hair really straight for the NYE party. My edges have curled up some and doesn't mix with the straight hair. Sigh. Anywho, I am in.


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 29, 2011)

Krystle~Hime 

I use red palm mixed with castor oil as an oil rinse/oil treatment over my dc.  Red palm stains and is really messy, so I don't leave it in my hair...its a red color, but stains everything an orange-ish color.  The first time I used it, I used it alone to test out how my hair liked it and my hair was realllly soft after rinsing...like buttery soft.  Easy to finger detangle and everything.  I love it.  I mix it with castor oil now just because I love castor oil and think I have to mix everything with it.

With sunflower oil, I gotta be honest, I just like using it because its a ceramide. A lot of the time I use this in my oil rinse mix, too.  I found that my hair responded to this better than wheat germ and rice bran oils (although rice bran wasn't tooooo bad for my hair).  I haven't tried this oil on its own yet, but it works well in my mix.


----------



## winona (Dec 29, 2011)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];14942355]*My goal is to use up:*
> Tiiva organic oil
> Boundless Tresses
> Wheat Germ Oil
> ...



I use those essential oils in oils for my scalp and body.  Use a maximum of 5 drops of essential oil per teaspoon of carrier oil.  This is equal to about 1oz(6 teaspoons) of carrier oil use a maximum of 30 drops of your essential oil.


~Per The Complete Book of Essential Oils and Aromatherapy


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm definitely in!!! 

I'll be using (off the top of my head):

-Sapote Oil
-Pura Brazil Loc Oil
-Silk Dreams Nourish
-Hemp Oil
-TLC Naturals Shea Boabob Oil
-Claudie's Garden Oil
-Pura Cupuacu Hair Butter
-Qhemet AHTB
-TLC Naturals Shea Cocoa Decadent Hair Butter

I'm also planning on buying all kinds of yummeh oils, like Argan, Red Palm, Pequi, Broccolli, Camillia and others.


----------



## winona (Dec 29, 2011)

I will unofficially join this challenge because I am already maxed out but I will be using
WGO
Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
JBCO
Avocado Oil
Sweet Almond Oil
Pequi Oil
Monio De Tahiti Oi
Karnka Oil
Argan Oil
Sesame Oil
Neem Oil 
Ghee
Karnja Oil
Brazil Nut Oil
Macadamia Nut Oil
Apricot Kernal Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Jojoba Oil
Olive Squalene
kemi Oyl
Rice Bran Oil
Walnut Oil


Butters
Illipe
Kokum
Shea ( east and west)

And I am not even going to list the essential oils LMBO

In my defense I make a lot of lotions and creams for family and friends


----------



## chelseatiara (Dec 29, 2011)

Yall know Im in it to win it with my trusty castor oil!!! I will be finishing up my almond, grapeseed, and coconut oil as well before i purchase some new ones...


----------



## Ann0804 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in.

I will be using (in rotation):

Coconut oil
Raw honey
castor oil
shea butter
shea moisture leave in conditioner
grape seed oil
hemp seed oil
tea tree oil 
mango butter
Brazil nut butter
ACV rinse- once per month
Aloe Vera Juice
Jane Carter: Nourish and shine


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

Ann0804

Welcome!  Glad to Have you!


----------



## Coffee (Dec 29, 2011)

*,Rinses Challenge 01/01/12..03/01/12*

I'll be using the following oils:

Pumpkin Elixir
JBCO
Lavendar Castor Oil
Sapote Oil
Pequi Oil
Moringa Oil
Kendi Oil
KeSari Oil
Amla Oil
Jojoba Oil
Avocado Oil
Pomegrante Oil
Olive Oil
Hair Nutrition Hot Oil Growth & Repair Treatment


Hair Repair Herbal Butter


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 29, 2011)

focusing on castor oil, olive oil, rice bran oil, and hemp seed oil and using my shea whips...


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in!

*Oils*
Cocasta
Hemp Seed
Sunflower
Grapeseed
Vatika Frosting
Amla
Shikakai
Moss & Marshmallow Serum
Nourish
Claudie's Scalp Elixir
Viviscal Hair Oil

*Grease/Pomades*
Amla Pomade
Aaliyah's Blessing
Almond Glaze
Tiffani's Ceramide Pomade
Peach & Aloe Pomade
Claudie's Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## allmundjoi (Dec 29, 2011)

Aww shoot! I have to list my oils again? LOL, ok.

Castor oil
EVOO
EVCO
Wheat germ oil
Hemp seed oil 
Grapeseed oil
Emu oil
Avocado oil
Jojoba oil

Primarily castor oil.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

Coffee What do you think about Tiffani Pomade? 

I love reading reviews on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

Everyone has such a Nice Oil Collection!

Everything sounds so good Ladies!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 29, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair - add me! I'll be in kinky twists for a while a use oils often.
JBCO
KBB heavenly Jojoba
PBN sapote oil & brazil loc 
HV cocosta
SD pre & Nourish
Red Palm Oil
Mozeke Alma Infusion (only a sample, but I really like this oil so may get a full size, or do I already have one  - need to check)
Coconut
Babassu
Wheat Germ
Tiffani Pomade (when I receive)
Pomade shop Rosemary Pomade and Peppermint Pomade
Sweet Almond Oil
Camellia Oil
Argan Oil
Vatika oil
Will add as I find more buried in the hair closet


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

tiffers I ordered another Jar of the Tiffani Pomade before the Sale Ended.

I think Shay72 listed it.  Brownie518 also loves this Pomade.

Shay:  No Gleau Oil?


----------



## Coffee (Dec 29, 2011)

tiffers said:


> @Coffee What do you think about Tiffani Pomade?
> 
> I love reading reviews on it.


 
tiffers, I didn't know anything about it until tonight. I may order it later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

Golden75

Yeah, G-- Gone & Dig them Oils Out of that Closet!  

That's what made me Start it.  I had a little collection under my sink and didn't know what to do with them or how to incorporate them into my Regi.

Didn't want to throw them out, so I decided to do HOTs with them.  Now I've gotten through those and added some new ones.


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair
I don't have any gleau right now and will most likely not order before the challenge is up. I will at some point though 

tiffers
I used the Tiffani's Ceramide Pomade for the first time tonight.Claudie got every single ceramide in there except walnut oil I think.  It smells good. Spreads easily and it is acting like good old hair grease for me. I used it on my scalp.I love the consistency.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey hey!  I'm down for any thread dealing with oils.  I'm burning through a stash left over from my PJ days right now.  Once that's done (soon) I'm sticking to my core group:
JBCO for DCing and edges
Wheat germ for DCing/prepooing/steaming
coconut oil for prepooing/sealing 
Grapeseed for winter sealing
sunflower for summer sealing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

@Shay72 I Agree about the Claudie Ceramide Tiffani Pomade. 

That's some good stuff. 

Lawd..I had to put it away SMH.

I felt like I was gone blow straight through it in no time. 

That's why I picked up another Jar before her Sale ended.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in! All my oils are boring though. I will experiment with a more exotic, and amazingly scented oil in the near future.

Currently Using:
Castor Oil
Coconut Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Vatika Oil
My Sulfur Oil
Oyin Handmade Coco-Mango Afterbath Oil (The most exotic one I have LOL)

Pomade:
Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade w/ added Sulfur


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh!  And how can I forget my wonderful emu oil!  I use that mixed with Ovation for increased scalp penetration.  I also use it for the first few days after every relaxer to soothe my scalp.


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in ....Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 29, 2011)

Lita tiffers Shay72 (And All Ya'll Other Oil Steamers)

How Long are you all Steaming in Your Oils?  

So, then afterwards you proceed with 'Pooing or Cowashing?

I may steam in an oil one day.  If I can get the hang of it. Just to try it out.


----------



## tiffers (Dec 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair This was my first time trying it, but I steamed for about 45+ minutes. I always have to refill the little water  container halfway through because it runs out too soon. 

But it was great, my hair feels fantastic. 

I don't wash or anything afterwards, just go on about my business. I try not to saturate my hair in oil, I use just enough to coat the strands so that by the end of the steaming session, my hair isn't an oily mess. Just nice and soft. So nice.


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Dec 29, 2011)

@IDareT'sHair Thanks for the mention.


  These are the oils and butters I will be using during this challenge:-
  JBCO
  Red Palm Butter/Oil 
  Jojoba Oil 
  Coconut Oil
  Olive Oil
  Avocado Oil
  Tamanu Oil
  Grape Seed Oil
_Ayurvedic Oil_ ( Coconut, Olive and sesame oil infused with nettle leaves, horsetail, marshmallow root, burdock roots, amla, brahmi, bhringraj, fenugreek, and hibiscus powder)
  Oil Mixture (mixture of different oils that I am trying to get rid of)
  Shea Butter 
  Homemade Hair Butter


----------



## ladysaraii (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm still using my oils.  I need to probably slow with the rinses b/c those oils arent shower drain friendly


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 29, 2011)

IDareT'sHair - thanks!

I have some pomades coming, will add once received.


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tag IDareT'sHair. I'm in this challenge for sure with my beloved coconut and rice bran oils. I'm back to sealing with my oils and Qhemet creams, massaging my edges with castor oil, and doing weekly overnight pre-treatments with coconut/rice bran oil mixes.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 30, 2011)

There are some good oils in here!
The entire week I have been sealing with kbb heavenly oil. Tonight I sealed my ends with kbb butter love. 
For this leg I plan to use up:
Claudie's Scalp Elixir
Butters n bars grow my hair butter
Kbb heavenly oil
Claudie's Verde Oil
Darcy's Pumpkin seed elixir
Hairveda Almond Glaze
JBCO/Castor Oil/peppermint oil mix

I have been sealing daily. I need to learn to use a lighter hand, been having to change my pillowcases every few days. It looks like I've been frying chicken in my sleep lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Dec 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair I steam with my jbco peppermint mix. I give myself a 5 minute scalp massage with the mixture and apply my dc and get under the steamer. I rinse afterwards and I've never had a problem with build up or anything strange.


----------



## Ijanei (Dec 30, 2011)

_Taking it easy, found what works FOR ME so I'm going to stick with it.

Oils: Argan and Olive Oil (as a HOT)
        Profectiv Growth Oil (sealant)

Leave-in mix: Winterfresh Oil (Stimulant)
                    Rosemary Oil (Activating)
                    Cedarwood Oil (Strengthening)
                    Megatek/MN
_


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair
I slap a dc on top and dc overnight after steaming with oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita tiffers Shay72 (And All Ya'll Other Oil Steamers)
> 
> How Long are you all Steaming in Your Oils?
> 
> ...



I usually only need 15-20 minutes of steam.  Then I let my hair cool down under a cap for a while, then shampoo.


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 30, 2011)

For this quarter , I will be using:

Extra Virgin Olive Oil
Safflower Oil
Vatika Oil
Hot 6 Oil
Castor Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *It looks like I've been frying chicken in my sleep lol*


 
beautyaddict1913

BBWWAAAHHHAAAAAAAWhy you So Crazy!


----------



## lbellin (Dec 30, 2011)

Count me in!

I will be using:

Castor oil
EVOO
Grapeseed oil
Avocado oil
Jojoba oil


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair Plz count me in! I'm starting off the new year right!

I feel like I'm going to be an oil junkie so...

I will be using: 
EVOO
JBCO
and I will be trying for the 1st time ever:
Jojoba oil
CoCasta Shakakai Oil (I just ordered about 5 minutes ago )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

drmuffin

Welcome Ms. Lady.  Please come back in & list your Oils.

Glad to have you!


----------



## drmuffin (Dec 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> drmuffin
> 
> Welcome Ms. Lady.  *Please come back in & list your Oils.*
> 
> Glad to have you!


 Lol I just went back and added them to my first post!


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm in! I have a few oils I want to get rid of. 

Emu Oil
Castor Oil
Olive Oil
Wild Growth Hair Oil
There may be others stashed somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

tressNdistress

Welcome Lady!  

And Um..Yeah...Go Find the Rest of your Oil stash, so you can use 'em up!


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm excited for another round!

*Current stash:*

coconut
grapeseed
sweet almond
hemp
safflower
jojoba
vitamin E
tea tree
eucalyptus
lavender

I plan on adding sesame and wheat germ.
ETA: emu oil, forgot about that one.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm in. I only have a few oils. I want to figure out a consisten way to use the oils in my regimen. I'm still pretty hit and miss with this. 

I'm in the Castor Oil Challenge so I will be using this primarily. 

My Stash.
1. Sunflower oil 
2. Flax Seed Oil
3. Wheat Germ Oil
4. Castor Oil
5. Jojoba Oil
6. Coconut Oil

Don't plan on buying any new oils.


----------



## felic1 (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone !!!!

I am so excited about the progress that I will make in 2012. I have a large amount of oils that I have to use up.Here is my list and I may get some Apricot Kernel oil!!

On hand:
Castor
JBCO
EVCO
EVOO
WGO
Jojoba
Grapeseed
Safflower

My hair is really growing. I will post some pictures when I fugure out how to(Don't judge me!!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

felic1

My little Health Food Store had B1G1 50% on their Oils.  

I eye-balled the Grapeseed Oil & the Apricot Oil, but didn't get them.erplexed

_*i love grapeseed*_


----------



## Renewed1 (Dec 30, 2011)

choctaw how do you use your fenugreek?  What are the benefits and what brand do you use?



choctaw said:


> I did a brahmi oil rinse today. I sealed edges and ends with fenugreek in blend of coconut oil and shea butter.
> 
> My current oil stash for the challenge:
> 
> ...


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 30, 2011)

Just updated my oil list, thought of a couple more I need to add.


----------



## choctaw (Dec 30, 2011)

MarriageMaterial said:


> choctaw how do you use your fenugreek?  What are the benefits and what brand do you use?



MarriageMaterial,

Fenugreek contains protein, is moisturizing and promotes hair growth. The seeds, leaves and powder produce mucilage which gives slip and shine. The seeds and powder produce the most "slip."

I buy Deep brand seeds and powder at an Indian grocer. There are several brands for dried fenugreek leaves; pick the box with strongest smell. It is a common spice used in Indian cuisine. The herb has some medicinal value in the regulation of blood sugar.

HTH

ETA: I make oil infusions and teas with fenugreek seeds. I use the ground powder in ayurvedic pastes. I use the dried leaves in teas. The teas can be added to ayurvedic pastes or used as final leave-in rinse on hair. I refrigerate the tea if I am not using it immediately. I also like to mix fenugreek leaves, catnip and dried hibiscus flower to make tea for ayurvedic pastes, final leave-in rinses or to wet hair before oil rinse. You can also drink the tea when a cold is coming on (with or without hibiscus and catnip) -- it helps break up mucus from cold.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

Golden75  Nice List You Got there Ms. G!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

choctaw said:


> *Fenugreek contains protein, is moisturizing and promotes hair growth. The seeds, leaves and powder produce mucilage which gives slip and shine. The seeds and powder produce the most "slip."*
> 
> *I buy Deep brand seeds and powder at an Indian grocer. There are several brands for dried fenugreek leaves; pick the box with strongest smell. It is a common spice used in Indian cuisine. The herb has some medicinal value in the regulation of blood sugar.*
> 
> HTH


 
@choctaw 

Gone & PREACH Gurl!


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 Nice List You Got there Ms. G!


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair.  I'm sure I have more, just going off the top of my head, and reading this thread is sending reminders.

Now that Pumpkin Elixir, is that DB and only sold on Sage?  I know awhile back you told me about a pumpkin oil from DB, just wondering if this is the same.  Thanks T!


----------



## choctaw (Dec 30, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @choctaw
> 
> Gone & PREACH Gurl!



IDareT'sHair








here's a good one ... fenugreek tea reduces breakage


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

Golden75 said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair. *I'm sure I have more*, just going off the top of my head, and reading this thread is sending reminders.
> 
> *Now that Pumpkin Elixir, is that DB and only sold on Sage? I know awhile back you told me about a pumpkin oil from DB, just wondering if this is the same. Thanks T!*


 
Golden75  Hmp.  I'm shol' you do too!

Girl...Yep.  Lurves it!...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2011)

choctaw  You Know you got a Ph.D in Mixology!  And Herbalization


----------



## Meritamen (Dec 30, 2011)

Since everyone is listing their oil stash then I will too.
Coconut oil - why did I leave this oil? It never did me wrong. Love how it strengthens my hair and makes it shine.
Rice bran oil - oh, the shine I get with this oil is crazy.
Castor oil - a very thick oil that I massage into my edges and nape and sometimes seal my ends with. It is much to heavy to use as regular sealing oil throughout the length of my hair.
Sesame seed oil - I liked this oil but I don't think it is as great as the others and the smell annoyed me.

So I'm starting early. Oiled up my hair with coconut oil as pre-treatment, will wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2011)

Ravengirl 

I Agree. Those Coconut Oil Pre-Poo Treatments are


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 31, 2011)

i still have a nice size bottle of walnut oil, vatika  oil and a few others to use up in this second stretch i slept in some vatika oil and organic extra virgin olive oil last night ill wash this out today then dc


----------



## Ltown (Dec 31, 2011)

No tag i will be lurking. choctaw awesome recipes!


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 31, 2011)

Prepooing with wheat germ, coconut, and avocado oil.


----------



## SpicyPisces (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for tagging me...I'm trying to use oils more consistently in my regimen.

Right now, I'm using:
-Hemp seed oil (I lovee this stuff now)
-Mega Care Vitamin E Oil
-Mega Care Grapeseed Oil (need to restock)
-Hot Six Oil
-EVOO

I will also be adding Vatika oil or amla brahmi oil soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2011)

Ltown said:


> *No tag i will be lurking.*


 
@Ltown 

I am so Sorry! I don't know how I missed that. I thought I had picked up errrbody that posted in the last thread.

You bet not just _"Lurk"_ You have been here since the beginning & you are still an Oil-Head.

Again, my apologies.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 31, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I am so Sorry! I don't know how I missed that. I thought I had picked up errrbody that posted in the last thread.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, i thought it was something differnt with the thread like a check in challenge everyday is why i wasn't tag you know i don't but i'm oil/butter queen   I know its hard tag and keeping track, thank you for continuing with this, awesome challenges!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2011)

Ltown  I thought I had picked up everybody.  

I wrote all the names down by hand & thought I had gotten everyone. _*lawd hope i didn't miss anyone else*_

Now you know you are one of our Resident Mixologists.  :notworthy

We gotta keep all the Mix-tresses Happy.  

This Thread is Blessed to have all  you Herbalists & Ayurvedic Queens up in here.


----------



## winona (Dec 31, 2011)

Okay here are the blends that have worked the best for me this past year

Pomade: 

Everyday Pomade: raw Illipe butter, castor oil, rice bran oil,avocado oil, glycerin and Fragrance Oil 

Wheat Germ Pomade: raw kokum butter, Rice Bran Oil, Walnut Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Fragrance Oil, glycerin

Oil Blends:
Pequi Oil Blend: Pequi oil, Olive Squalene Oil, Castor Oil(infused with Ayurvedic herbs), Fragrance Oil

Argan Oil Blend: Argan Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Castor Oil(infused with Ayurvedic herbs), Fragrance Oil

Ceramide Oil Blend: Wheat Germ Oil, Rice Bran Oil, Walnut Oil, Fragrance Oil


----------



## lilyofthenile (Dec 31, 2011)

Oils I will be using; 

JBCO 
Regular castor oil
EVCO
EVOO
Wonder Oil mix
Vatika 
Sweet Almond Oil. 

I will baggy once or twice a week, I will seal my hair at all times - during winter with butters such as shea butter mix. I will also oil rinse during every shampooing/COWASH session.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Ladies!

I am baggying with JBCO.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2012)

Just remoisturize with oyin hsir dew,keryas mango butter on length & sealed with tlc naturals babosb oil.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 1, 2012)

oil rinse with light protein and moisturizing conditioners
apply leave-in and seal with neem and brahmi oils
braid to dry


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2012)

I pre poo today with aloe vera gel, wheat germ oil, and grapeseed.  I got this recipe from chicoro its suspose to be uses with coconut oil but i have so much oil.  It was tough getting out with conditioner i won't do that anymore got to use shampoo to get wheat germ oil out.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 1, 2012)

Currently doing an overnight oil treatment with avocado, olive and wgo.  My plan is to do overnight oil treatments on friday night and as a newbie nail fantic also take off my nail polish that night and do oil treatments on my nails as well


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 1, 2012)

Oiled my scalp & hair with castor oil last night.  Will probably use my growth aid tonight. 

I can't even remember which one it is.  It's in a jar, it might be Lenzi's request or something, I have no clue , cause I tore off the label because it smeared .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2012)

I used MT on Scalp & JBCO on length.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 2, 2012)

I FINALLY detangled my hair. Oiled my scalp with my castor oil mix. My wash day is tomorrow. I am hiding my granny plaits under my theatre cap. 

My oil infusions are coming along nicely....I had decided in the end to do a grapeseed oil infusion with horsetail, nettle, fenugreek seeds and chamomile; and a coconut oil infused with cinnamon and black cumin seeds.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I did an overnight dc with an ayurvedic paste, brahmi oil and conditioner.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 2, 2012)

Last Night I used Camille Rose Growth Oil, doing this every other night b4 bed....... 

Idare you know I luvs ya right!!


----------



## Minty (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in, though light on the oils. Trying to get through: (the from nature w/love oils didn't last long before turning. I'm having to work through them quickly. The butters are alright)

*Pumpkin (mountain rose is the best brand), 
*a bottle of sunflower that looks to be going bad
*avocado 

Others on the current rotation 
*Pequi
*Argan - great for damp flatironing
*Camellia - great for damp flatironing


----------



## choctaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Started 4 mason jars with neem oil infusions:

* 2 jars with castor, almond and an eyedropper of tea tree oil
* 2 jars with EVOO and an eyedropper of tea tree oil


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm getting tired of my straight hair already.  I think I'm going to run upstairs and hit my scalp with some castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2012)

Imoan said:


> Last Night I used Camille Rose Growth Oil, doing this every other night b4 bed.......
> 
> *Idare you know I luvs ya right!!*


 
Imoan

Happy New Year's Lady!


----------



## lilyofthenile (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I forgot to add my starting pic... 

I've done a scalp massage yesterday with tea tree oil, rosemary oil, castor oil, hemp seed oil mix. I heavy sealed today with a Tucuma butter mix and I baggied today. I hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 2, 2012)

Dang! I was supposed to pre-poo with an oil before I washed and deep conditioned.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Yessss. I'm so in (again) and this time will be more active.  

I'm currently using a mix of olive, castor and pimiento oil. I plan to buy some more oils soon. Any high-prized recommendations?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2012)

Just Massaged in some Claudie's Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer into Scalp, Edges, Crown & Nape.

Will repeat this evening.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 2, 2012)

Sooo...I decided to try that deep moisture method deal, so I dampened my braids, put some ao hsr on sections and tried to get it into the hair well...then I sealed (which I don't usually do) with my crazy oil/butter mixture that has left over oyin burnt sugar pomade, castor, sunflower, rice bran, avocado, apricot oils and cocoa butter...haven't used that mix in a long time....and I saran wrapped my head and let it marinate...dmm + saran baggy...dunno how it'll work, but we'll see


----------



## Ltown (Jan 2, 2012)

choctaw said:


> Started 4 mason jars with neem oil infusions:
> 
> * 2 jars with castor, almond and an eyedropper of tea tree oil
> * 2 jars with EVOO and an eyedropper of tea tree oil



choctaw, mixologist i'm going to have a page in my hair journal just for you


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 2, 2012)

I did an oil rinse with castor oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just finished oiling my scalp with the castor oil.  Then I sealed the rest of my hair with argan oil.  I feel much better now.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 2, 2012)

moisturize with banana conditioner by the body shop, seal with brazilian butters and softee indian hemp on ends.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Ltown said:


> choctaw, mixologist i'm going to have a page in my hair journal just for you



Ltown,

Okay, I will give you the details. Change the numbers to fit your situation 

16 oz mason jar 
4 oz neem powder 
8 oz castor oil
top jar off with almond oil
eyedropper of tea tree oil

16 oz mason jar
4 oz neem powder
fill jar with Bertolli extra virgin olive oil
eyedropper of tea tree oil 

Place jars in large old pot of water on stove with water level just below neck of the jars.. Bring water to a boil. Turn down heat and let jars sit in the hot water for 2 to 3 hours or until you get tired of adding water as it evaporates. Let the water cool before you remove the jars (allows extra heating time without you watching the pot). Store jars in a cool dark place for at least a week before filtering the oil into your applicator bottles.

I use 91% alcohol to sterilize jars and lids. The alcohol kills any spores, bacteria, etc. that soap and water may have missed. I stuff a paper towel inside each jar to absorb alcohol before adding powder and oils. Walmart sells mason jars in a variety of sizes.

I use an old pot because the jars may slide around if there is empty space and will scar the bottom of the pot. You can buy old pots at thrift stores or garage sales if you want to protect your cookware. You can also use a crock pot or a large roasting pan with water in the oven. I scarred the bottom of a big old pot the first time I did this. I can't cook with it because the food would stick on bottom so it became the "heat bath" for oil infusions. 

HTH


----------



## choctaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Maka oil rinse. Seal with fenugreek coconut shea blend and neem oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 2, 2012)

choctaw said:


> Ltown,
> 
> Okay, I will give you the details. Change the numbers to fit your situation
> 
> ...






choctaw, you have given me more than enough to step up my infusion game.  i also use a small crockpot.  I use coconut, other ceramieds oil but i know olive oil pentration to the shaft is better.  I have alot of jars, but never infuse long enough except for garlic oil.  Thanks for sharing.  Ladies take note


----------



## Aggie (Jan 2, 2012)

I want to join this one IDareT'sHair. Could you please add the link to the first challenge in your original post pretty please. 

I want to go through it to see what others have been doing and prepare myself for this challenge. I have not doing any HOT's but I want to start and see if my hair likes them or not. Thanks in advance hun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2012)

@Aggie

Per Your Request.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=521819&highlight=hots


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 2, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and M&S with water and cocasta oil


----------



## choctaw (Jan 2, 2012)

Ltown said:


> choctaw, you have given me more than enough to step up my infusion game.  i also use a small crockpot.  I use coconut, other ceramieds oil but i know olive oil pentration to the shaft is better.  I have alot of jars, but never infuse long enough except for garlic oil.  Thanks for sharing.  Ladies take note



Ltown,

You are most welcome. 

I believe that the coconut oil has deepest penetration within the hair shaft. I don't recall which oils are second and third -- olive or avocado oil? I love coconut oil for pomades. Castor oil is rich and the infusions are excellent for skin and hair. I used avocado oil for my ends but I love the taste so it ended up on vegetables and meat dishes 

I do a lot of oil rinses. KISS works for me. I try to buy oils that can be used for hair, skin and cooking ... or at least 2 out of the three.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2012)

We have some really knowledgable Women in this Thread.  

Some real Mix-Masters in there own right.

So much knowledge about the various Oils, Powders and their performance.

Thank You Ladies, for bringing that knowledge into this thread & sharing it.

For those that want to Learn more about Infusion(s), this has been a teachable moment.


----------



## winona (Jan 2, 2012)

For all the ladies interested in infusing their own oils.  It is very easy
From Mountain Rose Herbs youtube channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e095...xt=C31bf872UDOEgsToPDskLPjjgQ_VCRmLCIT4_T7-wc


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will be using:

Extra Dark JBCO
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Shi Naturals Grow Potion
Claudie's Vere oil
b.a.s.k. Sweet Manna hair serum
Argan Oil
Claudie's Montego Bay oil
Mix of brahmi, amla, neem, hempseed, garlic olive oil, JBCO, sesame oil, mustard seed oil
SD Nourish oil

POMADES:
SD Aaliyah's pomade
SD PRE
Shi Naturals Pre Poo
Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide Pomade
It's Perfectly Natural Pre treatment
Saravun Castor hair cream


----------



## divachyk (Jan 2, 2012)

Ladies, for those doing HOTs, do you simply raise the temp of your oil and then apply to your hair? Just making sure I'm doing this right -- I microwave water, then sit my oil in the warm water until the oil warms up, then apply to my hair.

tiffers, let me see if I got this, apply oil to dry hair, steam for XX minutes and then all is good? Do you moisturize/seal your hair that night? How do you know when your hair is ready for oil steaming?


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 2, 2012)

Moisturized w/ ao wc and sealed my ends with my crazy oil-butter mixture extravaganzathon.  I'm not a usual moisturizer/sealer kinda person because it hasn't worked for me...but I'm thinking my use of protein and the dmm might be helping?  Hmmm...we'll see how it feels in the am.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 2, 2012)

divachyk
I know some people heat up the oil but I don't. I do my HOTs by using steam, heat cap, or just a plastic cap.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 2, 2012)

divachyk When doing a a HOT, I place the bottle of oil in hot water, just as you do. 

I always spray my hair with water before putting anything on it. Before steaming with the oil, I spray and then top it with a little bit of oil.

When I'm done steaming, I either leave my hair alone and baggy for the night, or top my still-damp hair with a moisturizer.


----------



## winona (Jan 2, 2012)

Sealed with argan oil blend after rinsing hair


----------



## choctaw (Jan 2, 2012)

I applied ayurvedic paste, brahmi oil and conditioner mix to hair and covered with plastic cap. I massaged scalp with neem oil before applying the conditioner.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2012)

Re-moisturize with TLC (Hibiscus leave-in) & Sealed with TLC (Boaba oil)

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks tiffers and Shay72

Tonight I did a HOT with hot 6 and scalp massaged. I then used SDH nourish to the length.


----------



## MissCrawford (Jan 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Thank you. Work is hectic but I will fit this in. I just chopped my hair off AGAIN. Anyhoo, I'm looking forward to it.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2012)

Wash Day:

Using Pure Jojoba Oil with my Leave-In under dryer and will Massage in Claudie's Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer once dry.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 3, 2012)

I used some SD Aaliyah's Blessing. Love that stuff!

I think in the morning, I'll do a nice scalp massage with It's Perfectly Natural Scalp Revival oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 3, 2012)

M&S with hair dew and cocasta oil


----------



## Ltown (Jan 3, 2012)

I used hairitage hemp pomade.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 3, 2012)

Scalp massage with fenugreek infused coconut oil and Brahmi oil. Applied ayurvedic paste & conditioner mix to hair and covered head with plastic cap.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 3, 2012)

How did I miss this?! Will be watching from the sidelines


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2012)

@sheanu

Gurl...Come On & Join. Especially if you got any oils you tryna' use up that's just sitting around.

This is the place to do it.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 3, 2012)

Welll....aight then! Thanks for the invite. For now I've been using castor, grapeseed (ohh how I love me some grapeseed), and coconut as well as a lot of essential oils. Coconut for prepoos, my castor oil ,ox right after the wash on my scalp, and my grapeseed mix for daily sealing. I also like to occasionally oil rinse with avocado mixed with my grapeseed mix.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 3, 2012)

I scalp massaged with tiiva growth oil on scalp and applied hempseed oil on length


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2012)

cowashed today and sealed with gleau......


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2012)

:welcome3:

sheanu  And don't be shy about posting.  Just join right in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2012)

Nix08

Lawd...I wanna try that Gleau Oil.  Maybe during the Next Leg of the Challenge.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 3, 2012)

Scalped tonight with my mixture (red pimiento, olive, castor) and my head is tingling lightly, feels nice. Gonna GHE overnight.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08
> 
> Lawd...I wanna try that Gleau Oil.  Maybe during the Next Leg of the Challenge.



You won't be disappointed......I say just get it.......oke:


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 3, 2012)

Smoothed on some JBCO and grapeseed before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> *You won't be disappointed..*....I say just get it.......oke:


 
Nix08

I know I won't.  It gets Great Reviews.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 3, 2012)

Checking in on DD's behalf! She had a major case of dandruff, so I gave her a hot oil treatment, and did a yogurt DC, followed up with Kimmaytube's leave in conditioner recipe. Her hair turned out great if I do say so myself!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=14978353&postcount=72


----------



## choctaw (Jan 4, 2012)

maka oil rinse with light protein and moisturizing conditioners
acv final rinse with diluted ayurvedic tea
moisturize with rose water, castor, HS 14 blend
seal edges and ends with neem oil
braid to dry


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2012)

Massaged in Claudie Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## choctaw (Jan 5, 2012)

Scalp massage with neem oil. 
Apply overnight dc of henna paste, brahmi oil and conditioners (left overs: Giovanni SAS Deeper Moisture, HE LTR Split End protector; new bottle: Nexxus phyto organic Humectin)


----------



## Ltown (Jan 5, 2012)

Applied mixture of neem and mabrinj oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 5, 2012)

Good morning ladies!

Last night, I oiled my scalp with JBCO, and had DD give me a nice thorough massage.  Then I sealed the length of my hair, dry baggied my pony, put my satin cap on and passed out.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2012)

Wet my hands and tried to add a little moisture to my twists without disturbing my roots. Then sealed my ends with my shea butter blend. I can feel my hair slowly losing moisture but it did well this week.


----------



## Imoan (Jan 5, 2012)

Did a hot oil treatment w/4 tablespoons olive oil ,2 tablespoons honey, 2 drops of Ylang ylang on Wed. Thanks


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2012)

Last night I did a HOT and scalp massaged with some Tiiva oil and I then applied amla to the length. Lastly, I topped my ends off with some Enso serum for added layer of protection as it's been a bit cold here lately.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2012)

Moisturized with CD Tui Spray and sealed with CD Tui Oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm such a freaking PJ! at self.  I've added Wild Growth Oil and Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil to my stash.  I have issues. 

I think I'll use the WGO tonight, and I'll try the pimento when I get ready to wash, since the instructions say to leave it on for 20 minutes.

divachyk, I'm shocked at how chilly it's been in FL.  Now were am I going to be able to escape to?


----------



## winona (Jan 5, 2012)

After workout rinsed hair in shower and sealed with Ceramide Oil Blend


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2012)

@Ms_CoCo37 - don't let FL fool you. It gets cold here in Northwest FL. Central (Orlando)/South (Tampa/Miami) FL is where all the cozy temps are it. It's been down in the 20s these past few days in my neck of the woods although today it has warmed up a bit. Northwest FL temps are similar to ATL, although ATL gets a bit colder.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2012)

Applied Claudie's Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer this morning and just Massaged in some Extra Dark JBCO for tonight.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 5, 2012)

About to apply my scalp oil mix, spray my homemade moisturiser and seal the length of my hair with my hempseed oil mix.....castor oil and hempseed oil are staples. I don't know what I would do if I ran out. It is serious up in here.


----------



## chesleeb (Jan 5, 2012)

My DD had some serious residue on her scalp and after washing a few times it was still there it looked like dandruff it flaky and etc.. So I decided to rub her scalp with glovers mane then I applied an oil mix of wheat germ, coconut oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil, and vitamin e oil, I let sit on her scalp for 1hr. After that I washed it with some Head and Shoulders with almond oil and her hair was so soft the "dry patches" went away.

 I just wanted to share this I feel like a proud mommy. I am always checking her scalp cause u know how kids are at school sand and etc..


----------



## winona (Jan 5, 2012)

Forgot I applied Tea Tree Pomade to scalp this am  It is working swimmingly and did I say it smells delicious. 

Tea Tree Pomade: Illipe Butter, Jamaician Black Castor Oil and Grapeseed Oil, Glycerin, Tea Tree Oil,  Peppermint Oil, Lemongrass


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2012)

Quick scalp massage with sulfur oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2012)

I massaged in some Shi Naturals Grow Potion. Got some Claudie's Vere oil on my length after applying a little of her Frappe.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 5, 2012)

I did a hot oil treatment at the salon today, was an olive and castor oil mix then they put me under the steamer with a cap on. My hair felt pretty nice after. I may do this at home.

their steamer is a sissy though literally took like 15 minutes to even start steaming LOLOLOL .... I prefer my precious


----------



## IslandDiva08 (Jan 5, 2012)

oil rinse with a mixture of coconut, olive and avocado oil. My hair seems to like this combination alot.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sealed with gleau....


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 5, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and M&S with QB's AOHC and a touch of hemp oil.

Tonight I misted with water and sealed with claudie's Iman butter


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2012)

Will be using jbco on scalp and argan on length


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 5, 2012)

Massaged in some grapeseed oil before bed.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 6, 2012)

Finishing up applying a pre-treatment of rice bran oil and coconut oil to my hair. I'm also using some Silk Elements Moisturizing Conditioner in order to get rid of it.


----------



## Minty (Jan 6, 2012)

nightly scalp massages w/pumpkin seed, coconut, avocado, olive


----------



## Ltown (Jan 6, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> I massaged in some Shi Naturals Grow Potion. Got some Claudie's Vere oil on my length after applying a little of her Frappe.



Brownie518, how is the shi natural grow portion? Its ironic the ingredients are almost the same as hairportions from youtube


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Brownie518, how is the shi natural grow portion? Its ironic the ingredients are almost the same as hairportions from youtube




Ltown

I've never heard of hairportions. I'll have to look that up...I love the Shi Grow Potion. It has been keeping my scalp feeling so good. And it seems to make my hair a bit silky, even though I only massage it on my scalp. I ordered a backup already.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 6, 2012)

pre-poo and scalp massage with brahmi oil
Applied fenugreek infused coconut shea butter to edges and ends
braid to dry


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

Yesterday-W\ashed & Dc, after used Marie Dean (Mango) conditioning cream leave-in,Sealed with T.L.C (Baoab oil)...Applied Marie dean (Aloe mint scalp pomade) on scalp & Peppermint pomade on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

Will Pull out my Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil @Minty Thanks for the reminder. It's a good DHT Blocker.

@Brownie518 *dead*  You know that Chile is prolly tryna' say: Hair _Potions_.


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

My list~~~~~~~~~~~~~OILS,PRE POO'S & SEALANTS ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*T.L.C-Baobab oil
*Darcys-Pumpkin Seed Elixir
*Claudies-Vere oil
*Shi-Naturals-Edge Grow oil
*Camille Rose-Ultimate Serum
*Hair Trigger
*Liquid Gold
*Jessie Curl-Herbal Stimulating oil
*Tatts Herbs-Ayurvedic Hair oil
*Indigofera Beauty-nourishing serum
*Baidyanath-Mahabhrin oil
*Njoi Creations-Nourishing oil
*JBCO
*Imperial Spice corp-Red Palm oil
*G.O.W-Emuoil
*G.O.W-Argan oil
*G.O.W-Rice Bran oil
*G.O.W-Walnut oil
*G.O.W-Sesame oil
*G.O.W-Hemp-seed oil
*G.O.W-Poppie seed oil
*G.O.W-Pumpkinseed oil
*G.O.W-Camellia,Coffee,Burdock oil blend
*Indian Market-Sunflower oil
*Now-Avocado oil
*Now-Jojoba oil
*Now-Grape-seed oil
*Now-Apricot oil

I'm using up ALL the oils in my stash...And just (re-up) on staples..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~POMADES,CREAMS,SCALP TREATMENTS & HAIR-MILKS~~~~~~~~~

*Claudies-Isha cream
*Camille Rose-Curl love milk
*Kyras-Coconut cream milk
*Kyras-Mango moisturizing cream
*Kyras-Cupuacu curl cream
*Darcys-Cocao bean curl smoothing cream
*Pura-Murumuru moisture milk
*Pura-Sapote lotion
*The Pomade Shop-Peppermint Pomade
*The Pomade Shop-Rosemary Pomade
*Vadic Herbs-Brahmi pomade
*Njoi Creations-Roots balm
*Njoi Creation-Coco cream
*Marie Dean-Amla Cream
*Amaka Creations-Coconut & honey hair milk
*KBB-Sweet ambrosia milk
*Bee Mine- Deja milk
*Bee Mine-Luscious moisturizer
*Bee Mine-Hair & scalp cream
*B.A.S.K-Palm topioca hair cream
*Burt Bees-Avocado pre-shampoo
*Shi-Naturals-Scalp detox
*Shea Moisture-Curl smoothie
*Shea Moisture-Yucca lotion


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

Lita 

Nice List You Got There Ms. Lady!  *Yummy*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use Pure Jojoba with my Leave-in and use pure pumpkin oil on scalp.

I gotta make my Darcy's Pumpkin Exlir last, so Imma pull out the regular old Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Pull out my Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil @Minty Thanks for the reminder. It's a good DHT Blocker.
> 
> @Brownie518 **dead*  You know that Chile is prolly tryna' say: Hair Potions[/I*_]._


_



Girrrlllll!!!!! 

I planned to come back in here to ask...Ltown, you have a link for that YouTube you mentioned?_


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2012)

I have been sealing my hair outside of my weave with evoo daily trying to keep them from breaking off. I really can't wait to take this weave out so I can have full access to my  mane .


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2012)

Doing a HOT now with avocado and WGO......steaming it in


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Nice List You Got There Ms. Lady!  *Yummy*



IDareT'sHair Thanks,I have 3 more lists/for rinse,butters & leave-ins...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~RINSE~~~~~~~~~~

Marie Dean-Coconut vanilla (rinse & leave-in)
Darcy's-Pumpkin con
Oyinhandmade-Honey hemp con
Qhemetbiologics-Moringa tree ghee
Silk Dreams-Wheat germ butter con
KoilsbyNature-Hydrating she aloe con
KoilsbyNature-Moisturizing she aloe leave in (I use this as a rinse)
KBB-Super silky
Bear Fruit-Pistachio cream con
Bear Fruit-African export
Original Moxie-Detangled con & rinse
Daburindian-Red rose water
Hamadi-Shea rice milk con (I will not repurchas) after use
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
ALL THE ABOVE I USE AS A RINSE!




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~LEAVE-INs~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Bear Fruit-Desert leave in
Donna Marie-Miracle  Detangled leave in
Oyinhandmade-Hair Dew
Kyras-Silky Shea leave in
Marie Dean-Mango condtion Detangled leave in
Indigofera-Souffle leave in
Enso-Hibiscus leave in
TLC-Hibiscus leave in
Marie Dean-Coconut vanilla leave in



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~BUTTERS~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Njoi Creations-Ayurvedic hair butter
Hairitage Hydration-Creamy horsetail butter
Camille Rose- Moisture butter
Donna Marie-Super butter creme
Kyras-Sweet mango butter
Texas Naturals-Avocado butter
Koils by Nature-Heavenly delight hair butter
Pura-Cupuacu hair butter
Pura-Mango tea scalp butter
B.A.S.K-Sevenfold whipped butter
My Honey Child-Soy butter



~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Grease~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Njoi Creations-Herbal hair dress
Natures Blessing-Hair dress
Softee-Bergamont hair dress (ends only)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Blow dry & Flat ion~~~~~~~

Crisco
Chi-Silk infusion
One n Only-Argan



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2012)

Lita

Girl.....STOP

Leave Me Alone!..... 

Them Lists!


----------



## Lita (Jan 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl.....STOP
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair  I'm gonna stop....lol...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## winona (Jan 6, 2012)

Just oiled my scalp with tea tree pomade.  OMGee my scalp feels sooo good right now  This is definitely a keeper


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 6, 2012)

_Doing this Argan HOT mixed with mayo DC. Gonna let it sit on the hair w/out heat for about 45 minutes. Afterwards, going to seal with profectiv growth oil for the ends. Love how soft my hair turns out _


----------



## choctaw (Jan 7, 2012)

Massage scalp with coconut oil. 
Mix ayurvedic powders with brahmi oil. 
Add Nexxus phyto organic Humectin to make smooth paste. 
Section hair with fingers, apply paste, cover head with plastic cap.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 7, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 7, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Girrrlllll!!!!!
> 
> I planned to come back in here to ask...Ltown, you have a link for that YouTube you mentioned?



Brownie518, sure the original is in two videos but others have made it too if you want to view more input hair portion

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=k7jKytkVEJQ


Another
http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=/&gl=US#/watch?v=fVNBAywj6Us


The only difference in shi natural is shi added saw palmette.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Ltown  I tried to look at the Video's but didn't see what you were talmbout when I clicked on both of those?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Using Tiiva Naturals Shea Growth Pomade:

Shea Butter, Indian Hemp, Menthol & Emu Oil

Nice, Cooling & Tingly.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 7, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown I tried to look at the Video's but didn't see what you were talmbout when I clicked on both of those?erplexed


 
Go to youtube input hair portion, its similar to shinatural grow portion. I'm sure someone copied. But since you don't really mix, it not worth you looking


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 7, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and pre-pooed with my mix.

Today i Oil rinsed with my mix and I'm gonna M&S with smoothing lotion and Oyin's after bath


----------



## choctaw (Jan 7, 2012)

maka oil rinse
final rinse with diluted ayurvedic tea and acv
apply fenugreek, neem, coconut, shea, Crisco oil/butter blend to edges, ends, 
braid to dry


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jan 7, 2012)

Oil rinsed with Vatika Oil and sealed with hemp seed oil after moisturizing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2012)

Massaged in Pure Pumpkin Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 7, 2012)

Massaged in Shi Naturals Grow potion.
I plan to soak my hair in my mix of jbco , hempseed, rice bran, amla, brahmi, and Neem before washing.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 7, 2012)

This morning I oiled my scalp with JBCO and moisturized my strands with Kimmaytube's leave-in (KKKT, aloe vera juice, castor oil, jojoba oil).  Threw my hair in a bun and put my half wig on for the day.


----------



## Lita (Jan 7, 2012)

Used shi-Naturals scalp detox,Dc Marie Dean Sweet Milk moisturizing con 45min,Bear Fruit African export to rinse,Bear Fruit Desert leave-in,Njoi Creations Ayurvedic butter to moisturize & Sealed with Walnut oil....Rubbed Peppermint pomade on edges..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Sealing with sunflower oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 8, 2012)

Today i will be using mahabrhingraj and neem on scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 8, 2012)

Doing a HOT with sunflower oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2012)

Massaged in Tiiva's Shea Hemp Growth Butter.

Will apply a little Pumpkin Seed Oil later on this evening.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 8, 2012)

Scalp massage with coconut, lavender, eucalyptus, tea tree, and vitamin E oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2012)

I applied a castor oil blend to my scalp last night with a light scalp massage. Instead of heating the oil, I have decided to baggy and then sit under a heat cap for 30 minutes to create a similar effect. Does it work? Don't know but I know I will do it more consistently than heat the oil.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 8, 2012)

These are the oils I'll be using up this session

Castor 
Wheat Germ
Walnut - sealer
Sweet Almond - sealer
sunflower - sealer

*Oil mixes*
Vatika
QB OHH

I'll be using the others for HOTs


----------



## Aggie (Jan 8, 2012)

I will be doing a hot evoo rinse immediately before my deep moisturizing conditioning treatment tonight. I am hendigo'ing my hair right now - my gray strands were becoming a little fierce.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 8, 2012)

Gave my NG a good dose of emu oil today.  I'm trying to keep it soft and managable as long as possible.
Sealed the rest of my hair with a little bit of coconut oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 8, 2012)

Misted with water, applied claudie's satin and sealed with purabody's cupuacu butter.


----------



## winona (Jan 8, 2012)

This morning rinse hair with water and apply GVP PM leave in and sealed with Pequi Oil blend  I am rubbing on my hair right now and it feels so soft.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 8, 2012)

Used B.a.s.k. Beauty's new leave in (Silk & Honey Latte Detangling Milk ) and then sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Oil


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 8, 2012)

Treated my edges to a good dose of JBCO.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Applied my scalp oil mix, used my hempseed/avocado oil combo for sealing the length of my hair, and applied castor oil to the ends of my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 9, 2012)

Massaged Viviscal oil into my edges and nape. Sealing ends with hemp seed oil.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 9, 2012)

Last night I sprayed hair with rose water, castor oil and conditioner mix and covered with a plastic cap.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 9, 2012)

after baggying overnight, i've sealed the strands with brazilian butters and add softee hemp grease on ends


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2012)

Finally found the Babyganics unpetroleum jelly at Walgreen. So after twisting my hair last night I sealed with that. It is very thick so going to use it for a week to see if I can use it straight or if I need to break it down with some oil a little.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will Use Pure Jojoba Oil with my Leave in. 

And apply pure Pumpkin Seed after I dry.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 9, 2012)

Still Oil rinsing and scalp piling every wash day!

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 9, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water, applied hair dew and sealed with hemp oil.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jan 9, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with a peppermint eo and jojoba oil mix


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2012)

Moisturized with CD Tui Spray and did a scalp massage with my herbal sulfur oil mix.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 9, 2012)

Massaged emu oil into the NG at my crown, and JBCO into my front hairline. Sealed my ends with coconut oil.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 9, 2012)

Oil rinse tonight with castor/sunflower.  Was gonna condition rinse, but decided to save my conditioner since I'm low.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 9, 2012)

moisturized with Hairitage Creamy Jojoba Butter, then sealed with HTN oil


----------



## divachyk (Jan 9, 2012)

moisturized & sealed with Silk Dreams Nourish; Enso serum on ends; nothing on scalp tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 9, 2012)

I massaged my scalp with JBCO Hair Food mixed with some mn and a few drops each of lavender, rosemary, cedarwood, and sage essential oils. I sealed my ends with JBCO. My hair and my scalp are happy tonight.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 10, 2012)

fenugreek infused coconut oil and brahmi oil in ayurvedic paste


----------



## sonychari (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll join.  I've mainly been using Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey to seal.  Recently I've begun sealing with an argan and castor oil mix that I mixed myself--it's mostly argan.

I need to use up some olive oil, some wheat germ oil, and some Carol's Daughter Hair Balm. What I really want to do is use up EVERYTHING I have so that I can give CRISCO a try.  I also have some lavender EO that I need to use.  Thinking of mixing it into the Crisco once I use up everything else.

But just to put it all in a list, I will be using:

CD's Mimosa Hair Honey
CD's Hair Balm
Argan Oil
Castor Oil
Olive Oil
Wheat Germ Oil


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 10, 2012)

Moisturized with DB Transitioning Creme, sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Just made a nice fluffy, whipped shea butter mix with shea, castor, olive, coconut, jojoba, and vitamin E.  I whipped everything together with my mixer.  It came out perfect! Yum! 

I put a small bit in a container for my mom to use on her hands and feet (she's diabetic).  I can't wait to try it when I do my twists!

I must give props to Naptural85 as it was her recipe that I used.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Moisturized with claudie's braid spray & hair dew and sealed with cocasta oil


----------



## Ltown (Jan 10, 2012)

Last night i moisted with hairitage cloud and seal with mahabhringraj/neem.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

@Ms_CoCo37 That Shea Mix sounds really Good & Multi-Purpose!

I applied Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil to Scalp twice today. In the a.m. and just applied some for the Evening & put my Scarf on.

@Minty Thanks for reminding me about Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil.  It was just kinda' sitting in my Stash.  Glad I pulled it out.  I like it.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 10, 2012)

Scalping and sealing with my oil mixture tonight. Will probably do a hot oil massage sometime later this week. I'm almost out of oil! >.<


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

@MaraWithLove

That's a Good Thing..... 

What will you be re-stocking with?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I think I'll get some castor, hemp seed, meadowfoam and possibly rosehip oil!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2012)

Been sealing with my JBCO/KBB oil mix.  Think I am going to use my homeade shea/mango/ and other stuff mix tonight (I cannot remember what I mixed - need to get a journal)


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sealed with gleau


----------



## choctaw (Jan 10, 2012)

Mixed up an overnight dc with ayurvedic powders, brahmi oil and nexxus conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> *(I cannot remember what I mixed - need to get a journal)*


 

@Golden75 Girl, this sounds like me.

I made up all these little individual 2 ounce jars of Mega-Tek mixed with different Butters and/or Cremes. 

I didn't label them and now I don't know what they are.

 Mega-Tek & Sumthin'


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75 Girl, this sounds like me.
> 
> I made up all these little individual 2 ounce jars of Mega-Tek mixed with different Butters and/or Cremes.
> 
> ...



I once mixed the "perfect conditioner" in a spare applicator bottle I had.  It was the perfect balance of oils, protein, and moisture condishes.  By the time I got to the bottom of the bottle I could not for the life of me remember what all I had put in it.  *sigh*


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I ended up just using silk dreams nourish to seal.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 10, 2012)

Massaged in castor oil blend. Now sitting under my heat cap. Need to moisturize and seal somehow. hmm. Maybe SM Mist with shea butter blend to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> *I once mixed the "perfect conditioner" in a spare applicator bottle I had*. It was the perfect balance of oils, protein, and moisture condishes. *By the time I got to the bottom of the bottle I could not for the life of me remember what all I had put in it. *sigh**


 
LaidBak  I said during my 6 month No-Buy, I was going to buy a Journal pr at least write things down (to take my mind offa' haulin') 

So, far I've only written out a couple of regimens. But um..yeah...I know how you feel.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 11, 2012)

yes Im gonna buy a notebook for writing out regimens. I did that when i was relaxed and it worked especially during a time when I was getting some breakage I was able to pin point when I changed my regmin and was able to correct.

anyhooo ... last night I GHE with BRBC and sealed this morning with walnut/sweet almond mix


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with the red pimento oil for for the first time.  The smell is quite interesting.  After I oiled and massaged my scalp, I applied my homemade DC, which consists of a bunch of conditioners mixed together with castor, olive, and almond oil.  Like everyone else, I mix a bunch of yummies up and then I can't remember for the life of me what I mixed together.

Ditto on the notebook.  I really need to get organized.

I think I'm going to let the DC sit for a couple of hours...outta pure laziness.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 11, 2012)

rinsed out dc
soaked hair in diluted ayurvedic tea with a little acv
maka oil rinse
apply fenugreek infused coconut oil, shea butter, neem, Crisco blend to edges and ends
braid to dry


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 11, 2012)

Soooo...I got some more apricot oil (haven't had any in a while) I also splurged on aubrey organic white camellia and rose mosqueta oils...hopefully I didn't waste my $ because they were expensive...I was "in the moment" hahaha.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> Soooo...I got some more apricot oil (haven't had any in a while) I also splurged on aubrey organic white camellia and rose mosqueta oils...hopefully I didn't waste my $ because they were expensive...I was "in the moment" hahaha.


 

youwillrise, I think you will like the White Camellia. My hair is very picky and doesn't like  many conditioners. It actually liked the White Camellia. I've not tried the Rose Mosqueta.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 11, 2012)

faithVA

Well, I use the white camellia conditioner already.  I was talking about the white camellia oil...I also got the rose mosqueta oil.  Aubrey organics sells some of the oils that they use in their conditioners.  I've never used the rose mosqueta conditioner, but I thought id try the oil. Ha


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Well, I use the white camellia conditioner already. I was talking about the white camellia oil...I also got the rose mosqueta oil. Aubrey organics sells some of the oils that they use in their conditioners. I've never used the rose mosqueta conditioner, but I thought id try the oil. Ha


 
ooooh, Well Never Mind   Carry On!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 11, 2012)

Lol.  Yeah...and the vials of oil are small, so my heavy handed self needs to lighten up on these.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 11, 2012)

HOT with grapeseed and safflower oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 11, 2012)

Doing a HOT with cocasta oil


----------



## divachyk (Jan 11, 2012)

youwillrise said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Well, I use the white camellia conditioner already.  I was talking about the white camellia oil...I also got the rose mosqueta oil.  Aubrey organics sells some of the oils that they use in their conditioners.  I've never used the rose mosqueta conditioner, but I thought id try the oil. Ha


youwillrise, let us know how you like those oils. Tbh, I didn't know they sold oils. Where did you purchase?


----------



## Ltown (Jan 11, 2012)

Using HV Asha omega, small bottle will use up soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Using HV Asha omega, small bottle will use up soon.


 
Ltown this is one Hairveda Product I haven't tried before.  How is it?


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 11, 2012)

divachyk said:


> youwillrise, let us know how you like those oils. Tbh, I didn't know they sold oils. Where did you purchase?




divachyk

I got it from a local natural foods store.  I paid $16.69 for the white camellia oil and $13.65 for the rose mosqueta oil.  And they're both only .36 oz.  That's POINT36 ounces lol.  I feel kinda bad about buying them, but I did the deed!  I wonder if they're that expensive if you don't buy them from ao.  Hmmm. Ill definitely let you know how they work out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2012)

Ladies: This is something another Member of this Challenge sent me that she found through research on Curly Nikki and thought it would be something beneficial for us to have.

If you have any research on Oils and you want to Post Them, please feel free to do so.


Coconut Oil (Extra Virgin) Light and non-greasy, coconut oil can easily be used by all hair types. Coconut oil is one of the few oils that can actually penetrate the hair shaft. There are several types of coconut oil available, but go for the extra virgin (EVCO). This oil is typically clear in its liquid form and a white color that is solid at room temperature. Shelf life: approximately 1-2 years.

Olive Oil (Extra Virgin) This multipurpose oil is a staple in many naturals’ hair care regimens. Not only is olive oil a great pre-poo and hot oil treatment option, extra virgin olive oil (EVOO) works wonders to seal moisture in and can add a kick to your conditioning routine too. If you have finer hair you may want to use just a small amount in order to not weigh the hair down. Shelf life: up to 2 years.

Castor Oil (Jamaican Black Castor Oil) A heavier oil great for tighter coils, castor oil can be great for sealing moisture into your hair. Many have also used this oil to help regain thickness around thinning hairlines. A little definitely goes a long way with this oil; too much can leave your hair heavy and weighed down. Another popular variation is Jamaican Black Castor Oil (JBCO). This less refined version can be used to encourage hair growth as well as protect and seal your ends. Shelf life: indefinite.

Grape Seed Oil This super light and moisturizing hair oil can benefit all types of curls. A natural heat protectant, grape seed oil can actually be used as a thermal agent up to 425 degrees when blow drying or flat ironing. Apply a bit throughout the hair before applying heat to give your hair added shine and protection. This oil works great to strengthen each strand, increase manageability and can also be used to combat dry scalp and dandruff. Shelf life: approximately 1 year

Jojoba Oil Closely matching the sebum, your hair’s natural oil, jojoba oil is a great staple in your natural hair care routine. This hair oil can be used to balance oil production at the scalp, aiding overproducing glands that cause oily hair. Jojoba is also non-greasy and gives your hair a healthy shine. At this time, however, jojoba oil is very scarce and that is reflected in the skyrocketing price. Shelf life: can be indefinite.

Sweet Almond Oil This light, all-purpose oil is great for all hair types and offers many benefits to naturally curly hair. Sweet almond oil works great as a sealant, so apply a small bit on top of your moisturizer to lock in the moisture. It’s also great for improving manageability by smoothing the hair shaft. Shelf life: approximately 1 year.

Avocado Oil This super nutrient rich oil is heaven for thick haired curlies. Chock full of natural goodies like amino acids, minerals, and vitamins, avocado oil can help strengthen hair and enhance deep conditioning treatments. Try mixing a bit of this hair oil with your favorite conditioner as a deep treatment, adding a plastic baggy or heat cap for added conditioning. Since this oil is a bit heavy and slightly oily, it’s best for thicker or more tightly coiled strands. Shelf life: approximately 1 year.

Argan Oil This rare oil is making waves in the natural hair community for its moisturizing properties. Easily absorbed and quite nourishing, this oil is great for your hair, skin, and nails too. For curly girls, argan oil helps with manageability and can also strengthen the hair. It can be pricey, but a little goes a long way. Shelf life: approximately 2 years.

Ayurvedic Oils For ages these hair oils have worked wonders across the globe and they’re a wonderful option for naturals. Some of the more prominent oils are amla, neem, brahmi, and bhringaraj; each of these distinctive oils offer their own unique benefits for your curls. For example, amla oil is great to strengthen and condition the hair, neem oil is excellent for tackling dandruff, brahmi can be used to stimulate hair growth and bhringaraj is great to combat shedding and breakage.

Rose Oil A lightweight oil, rose oil is perfect for wavies or those with thinner hair. Rose oil strengthens hair at the root, protects against frizz and adds shine.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 11, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir, misted with water, applied claudie's quinoa coffee cream and sealed with oyin's BSP.


----------



## Lita (Jan 11, 2012)

Moisturized on dry hair with silk & honey latte milk,Koils by Nature heavenly butter & sealed with Walnut oil...On my scalp applied calming down cream & peppermint pomade on edges....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## winona (Jan 11, 2012)

CoWashed braids applied GVP Leave In and sealed with WG pomade


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 11, 2012)

I massaged some Shi Naturals Grow Potion on my scalp and I have a mix of JBCO/Argan on my length. 


Lita - how are you liking the b.a.s.k. Silk & Honey Latte milk?


----------



## nemi95 (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow. I really need to step it up. I've never sealed my hair and didn't know what it was until recently. I have a bottle of "african
Oil" I bought from Walmart and that lasts me about 1 year....

Sent from my ADR6350 using ADR6350


----------



## choctaw (Jan 11, 2012)

overnight dc with mix of ayurvedic powders, shikakai oil and conditioners


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 11, 2012)

.....um...hey

I just did a HOT w/Coconut oil and EVOO....i'm letting it sit over nite and im gonna co-wash in the morning. My hair feels plush already tho! I plan on doing this twice a week....midweek before a co-wash and on the weekends before a shampoo and DC. My scalp feels GREAT!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 11, 2012)

Conditioned with diluted hsr mixed with apricot and castor oils.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 11, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with sulfur oil.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 11, 2012)

Sealed my hair after i spritzed with my homemade mix with a hempseed/avocado oil combo. The hempseed really gives bling to my twists.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 12, 2012)

Sealed with nourish tonight and used tiiva oil on scalp last night.


----------



## Lita (Jan 12, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> I massaged some Shi Naturals Grow Potion on my scalp and I have a mix of JBCO/Argan on my length.
> 
> 
> Lita - how are you liking the b.a.s.k. Silk & Honey Latte milk?



Brownie518 Hi! I like it a lot,it works very well on dry hair to detangle & remoisturize/2nd or 3rd day hair...I really like it as a pre poo & how it melted tangles on dry hair....Its a nice leave in too....

*The instructions says to use it on dry hair/I have used it on dry & wet..lol.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 12, 2012)

The white camellia and rose mosqueta oils have roller balls, so maybe ill make use of those so as not to use too much?  Although...I'm not sure that'll work because I plan on trying them along with a DC. Haha.  We'll see.   For tonight, ill do the same as yesterday (castor & apricot oils mixed with conditioner...this time ill use white camellia)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2012)

Massaged in:  Claudie's Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2012)

Borrowed this Information from Another Thread:


Healing Your Hair With Apricot Oil



Apricot Kernel Oil is known asPrunus armeniaca.

It’s a cold-press oil refined from the dried kernels of apricots. Its consistency and texture resembles sweet almond oil. It’s rich in vitamins A, D & E and in both oleic acid and linoleic acid.

It’s a polyunsaturated oil which penetrates hair effortlessly without leaving any type of oily residue like olive or jojoba oil.

This is considered a carrier oil which means it can act as a base oil for mixing with essential oils (EOs) which can’t be applied directly to the skin, hair or scalp.

The oil is good as a leave-in oil conditioner due to the fact it’s very light, non-greasy yet a rich oil which can be easily absorbed into the hair and skin. It’s excellent for sealing hair to keep moisture in the hair.

Apricot Kernel Oil is high in Vitamin E and Vitamin A which makes it great for providing hydration. It is a great oil for conditioning, healing or sealing.

Apricot Kernel Oil can be used in the following ways:

1. Added to shampoo or conditioner to impart extra softness and moisture.



2. Used as a pre-shampoo or post-shampoo treatment to soften new hair growth

3. Applied to wet or dry hair directly to boost moisturizing effects and add shine to hair.



4. It’s emollient properties make it great for ongoing conditioning and hydration.



5. Use as a treatment oil before chemical hair treatments.



6. Leave-in oil after hair has been washed and/or dried.



7. Deep conditioning treatments in between shampoo sessions or as a temporary or overnight treatment.



8. Treatment for split ends on a regular basis.



9. Daily oiling for long tresses to protect from ongoing damage.



10. Oiling to add shine, soften or for other hair care options.

It can be mixed with a wide range of essential oils (EO) depending on the goals you wish to accomplish with a mix.

The product is frequently used as a massage oil. Because of its moisturizing and conditioning formula it is thought to aid in the repair of the skin’s elasticity in prematurely aged skin.

Good Alternative To Sweet Almond Oil

According to Natalie Marx of The Jerusalem Post, Apricot kernel oil is a good alternative to sweet almond oil for people with nut allergies. Apricot kernel oil is similar in texture and color to almond oil, but costs slightly more. It is rich in vitamin E, a quality that gives it a longer shelf life than the typical oil.

Like almond oil, apricot kernel oil is absorbed into the skin, so it won’t leave people feeling greasy afterwards.

Method of extraction

Apricot Kernel oil is expeller pressed/partially refined. It’s natural expeller pressed oil from raw almond kernels and exceptionally rich in fatty acids.

Summary

This is one of the most useful, practical, and commonly used oils. It is great for all hair types as an acting emollient. It is best known for its ability to soften, soothe, and re-condition the scalp, hair and the skin. It’s truly marvelous as a carrier oil and is equally superb for addition to all hair, skin and related body care products.

According to The Arab Times Online “massaging face with apricot kernel oil moisturizes the skin and slows down the aging process.”

Apricot Kernel Oil can be found at most natural or organic food stores. It has the shelf life of approximately 6 months to 1 year.

Images courtesy HAAP Media


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sealed with my hempseed/avocado oil mix.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 13, 2012)

Steaming now with TLC Naturals Shea Boabob Oil. I'm really liking this oil, love the texture-- not too thick and not too thin. Kind of reminds me of diluted castor oil or something. Very emollient.

It's weird because my hair hates shea butter, but apparently shea *oil* is a-okay.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with my castor oil blend, applied AO White Camellia and sitting under heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair You and your oil talk!  *Adds more oils to list of next oils to buy*  And I JUST bought oils! Lol.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 13, 2012)

overnight dc with ayurvedic powders, maka oil and conditioners


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 13, 2012)

I want to join!

I will be pre-pooing (steaming) with Vatika Frosting or EVCO every week. I have started sealing with Argan Oil and adding it to DCs until it runs out. My hair doesn't do well with oils, but I have decided to begin sealing with oils a little more as a preemptive measure against the dreaded SSK every one complains about.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 13, 2012)

I am prepooing with It's Perfectly Natural Scalp Revival on my scalp and my head covered in  Motions CPR.

I love the Scalp Revival: 

Organic Shea, Extra Virgin Olive, Extra Virgin Coconut,Castor Oil, Grape Seed Oil, infused with (all organic herbs) burdock root, horsetail, nettle, rosemary,marshmallow root, black seed oil, basil, peppermint oil,lavender oil, vitamin e, tea tree oil, rosemary extract .


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sealed with hempseed oil/avocado oil combo. Oiled scalp with sulfur and castor oil mix


----------



## Ltown (Jan 13, 2012)

Found this to share from CN



*

*Coconut Oil (Extra Virgin)* Light and non-greasy, coconut oil can easily be used by all hair types. Coconut oil is one of the few oils that can actually penetrate the hair shaft. There are several types of coconut oil available, but go for the extra virgin (EVCO). This oil is typically clear in its liquid form and a white color that is solid at room temperature. Shelf life: approximately 1-2 years.
*Olive Oil (Extra Virgin) *This multipurpose oil is a staple in many naturals’ hair care regimens. Not only is olive oil a great pre-poo and hot oil treatment option, extra virgin olive oil (EVOO) works wonders to seal moisture in and can add a kick to your conditioning routine too. If you have finer hair you may want to use just a small amount in order to not weigh the hair down. Shelf life: up to 2 years.
*Castor Oil (Jamaican Black Castor Oil) *A heavier oil great for tighter coils, castor oil can be great for sealing moisture into your hair. Many have also used this oil to help regain thickness around thinning hairlines. A little definitely goes a long way with this oil; too much can leave your hair heavy and weighed down. Another popular variation is Jamaican Black Castor Oil (JBCO). This less refined version can be used to encourage hair growth as well as protect and seal your ends. Shelf life: indefinite.
*Grape Seed Oil *This super light and moisturizing hair oil can benefit all types of curls. A natural heat protectant, grape seed oil can actually be used as a thermal agent up to 425 degrees when blow drying or flat ironing. Apply a bit throughout the hair before applying heat to give your hair added shine and protection. This oil works great to strengthen each strand, increase manageability and can also be used to combat dry scalp and dandruff. Shelf life: approximately 1 year
*Jojoba Oil* Closely matching the sebum, your hair’s natural oil, jojoba oil is a great staple in your natural hair care routine. This hair oil can be used to balance oil production at the scalp, aiding overproducing glands that cause oily hair. Jojoba is also non-greasy and gives your hair a healthy shine. At this time, however, jojoba oil is very scarce and that is reflected in the skyrocketing price. Shelf life: can be indefinite.
*Sweet Almond Oil* This light, all-purpose oil is great for all hair types and offers many benefits to naturally curly hair. Sweet almond oil works great as a sealant, so apply a small bit on top of your moisturizer to lock in the moisture. It’s also great for improving manageability by smoothing the hair shaft. Shelf life: approximately 1 year.
*Avocado Oil* This super nutrient rich oil is heaven for thick haired curlies. Chock full of natural goodies like amino acids, minerals, and vitamins, avocado oil can help strengthen hair and enhance deep conditioning treatments. Try mixing a bit of this hair oil with your favorite conditioner as a deep treatment, adding a plastic baggy or heat cap for added conditioning. Since this oil is a bit heavy and slightly oily, it’s best for thicker or more tightly coiled strands. Shelf life: approximately 1 year.
*Argan Oil* This rare oil is making waves in the natural hair community for its moisturizing properties. Easily absorbed and quite nourishing, this oil is great for your hair, skin, and nails too. For curly girls, argan oil helps with manageability and can also strengthen the hair. It can be pricey, but a little goes a long way. Shelf life: approximately 2 years.
*Ayurvedic Oils* For ages these hair oils have worked wonders across the globe and they’re a wonderful option for naturals. Some of the more prominent oils are amla, neem, brahmi, and bhringaraj; each of these distinctive oils offer their own unique benefits for your curls. For example, amla oil is great to strengthen and condition the hair, neem oil is excellent for tackling dandruff, brahmi can be used to stimulate hair growth and bhringaraj is great to combat shedding and breakage.
*Rose Oil* A lightweight oil, rose oil is perfect for wavies or those with thinner hair. Rose oil strengthens hair at the root, protects against frizz and adds shine.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lita (Jan 13, 2012)

Pre pooed with medowform seed oil,Washed/Dc,Used Marie Dean (Mango con detanglar)leave-in,Applied Marie Dean (Amla cream)to moisturize,Massage AV (Hibiscus oil/sulfur) on scalp,Sealed with Sunflower oil...

AV (Hibiscus oil/sulfur) Ingredients-Jojoba,Almond,Olive oil, infused with Hibiscus,Bhringaraj,Brahmi & Amla herbs (with added sulfur oil)...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Will apply Pure Jojoba with my Leave-In.  Once Dry, will massage my Scalp with Claudie Rejuvenating Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer

Brownie518 I really like that IPN Oil.  Wish she wouldn't have Clowned Me 

Ltown Thanks for posting that.  I posted it a few pages back, but we can always see it again for "Reference"

MaraWithLove  Sorry Girl!


----------



## tiffers (Jan 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really like that IPN Oil.  Wish she wouldn't have Clowned Me



IDareT'sHair WHA?! What's goinz on?!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

@tiffers

I had placed an order and it took forever. First time ever buying from this vendor. And she totally ignored me, until I got PayPal involved and Requested a FULL Refund.

And then she sent a Shipping Notice once I filed a Dispute & Escalated it. I said I no longer wanted the stuff, because after her non-responsiveness I was over it.  

Anyway, it finally arrived and the Leave-In I ordered had about 1/3 of the product missing i.e. it wasn't completely filled. So, I requested a refund or another Leave-In and Filed "Item Not As Described" via PayPal.

Anyway, long story longer, PayPal ended up refunding me on the Leave-In (not her, but PayPal). So I'm done with that Knee-Grow.

Hmp. That ain't mine to do. It's unfortunate tho', because the stuff is actually decent. But she lost my business. I don't play with 1st time vendors like that.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 13, 2012)

Spraying hair with aloe vera juice & sunflower oil mix. Then I will seal with vatika frosting.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, my bad i didn't see it. Thanks 

I'm sick with head cold sucks trying to kill this don't want to be down this long weekend but i will try to oil with hv omega, that will be used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, my bad i didn't see it. Thanks
> 
> I'm sick with head cold sucks trying to kill this don't want to be down this long weekend but i will try to oil with hv omega, that will be used up.


 
Ltown  No, I'm glad you re-posted it.  We need the Reinforcement.

How did you like that HV Asha Omega?  That's one of the things I haven't tried from Hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Ms_CoCo37

How are you doing with the Strong Roots Pimento Oil?  

Ltown had a very bad reaction/setback from this Oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 13, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and applied my mix on the length of my hair for an overnight HOT/prepoo


----------



## Ltown (Jan 13, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown  No, I'm glad you re-posted it.  We need the Reinforcement.
> 
> How did you like that HV Asha Omega?  That's one of the things I haven't tried from Hairveda.



IDareT'sHair, it ok i have a small sample not enough staying power for me.    Since being in this challenge i want to narrow down to oil blends that have staying power where i don't have to use it daily.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2012)

Ltown

The only reason I never purchased it, is because it's like only 1 ounce?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 13, 2012)

I mixed a little olive oil with some Donna Marie Hair whip and detangler + conditioner. My hair feels lush!  Now I'm eye to eye with some dye and convincing myself to walk away while a devilish voice is saying "do itttt." '-_-


----------



## winona (Jan 13, 2012)

set hair with Paul Mitchell Leave In and sealed with WG pomade I was wondering why everyone was craving cotton candy.  Dogon fragrance oils:/


----------



## billyne (Jan 13, 2012)

Just washed, deep condished and moisturized with jbco.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2012)

Massaging in Tiiva Naturals Shea Hemp Growth Butter.  

Imma take it easy on this Jar and make it last a while.

Still Extremely Cooling & Tingly.

So if you like something Tingly, you'd love this one.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 14, 2012)

Moisturized with CD Tui Spritz, massaged my scalp with sulfur oil, and now I'm under a baggy.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 14, 2012)

Oil rinsed with my mix and sealed with cocasta oil


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ms_CoCo37
> 
> How are you doing with the Strong Roots Pimento Oil?
> 
> @Ltown had a very bad reaction/setback from this Oil.


 
IDareT'sHair, so far so good!  While the smell is a bit strong, it didn't burn or tingle, and I like the way it opened up my pores.  I'm going to try it when I do my next wash and see i I get the same results.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 14, 2012)

I put some Hairitage Castor Infusion on my scalp, then sealed with Claudie's Vere oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2012)

Brownie518

That Hairitage Castor Oil Infusion is N-I-C-E!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2012)

Massaged in:

Pumpkin Seed Oil
Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2012)

About to do a HOT with sunflower and massage before my onion routine and then coffee rinse.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2012)

Last night I used wheat germ to detangle hair in preparation for today's wash.

Today I applied amla as a prewash oil. Will use avocado oil post wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2012)

This Evening Massaged in Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" and Hairitage's Happy Hemp Hair Creme.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 15, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with castor oil. Sealed the length of my hair with my hempseed/avocado/grapeseed mix and my ends with castor oil. Also oiled my scalp with my castor/vitE/teatree/neem/peppermint oil mix.

I loves me some castor oil


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 15, 2012)

Yesterday pre-poo (steamed) with coconut oil and very little hempseed butter.

Today used argan oil before leave-in.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 15, 2012)

Did an oil rinse today using evoo mixed with glycerine, aloe vera gel and distilled water. Then finished with KC Leave-in and an a AVG, glycerine and water mist. Airdrying now.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 15, 2012)

mixed ayurvedic powders with maka oil and conditioner for overnight dc


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 15, 2012)

I used HH Castor Infusion on my dry nape and edges and sealed with a bit of Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2012)

Brownie518

I'm on a Hairitage Hydrations Kick right now.

I'm working on:

Sprout
Happy Hempy Hair
Creamy Horsetail Butter

Imma stay on these 3 a minute.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 15, 2012)

Put some Viviscal oil on my edges and nape.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 15, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm on a Hairitage Hydrations Kick right now.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

So am I. I'm using:

Castor Infusion
Creamy Jojoba
Creamy Macadamia

I just love her stuff!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2012)

Brownie518

I Lurves it too Ms. B!  

Imma tear some up for the next coupla' weeks. 

I thought I had more Castor Oil Infusion.......erplexed


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 15, 2012)

Overnight prepooing with my "use up my oil stash" oil mix--avocado, JBCO, wheat germ, grapeseed, coconut, etc.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 15, 2012)

Misted with water and M&S with claudie's Isha cream and Iman butter


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2012)

Sealed my hair yesterday and today with a shea butter blend. My ends feel good.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2012)

Went a little overboard with the sesame oil today. Now I have Oily Neckitis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2012)

Massaged in Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter

tiffers I thought you "Cured" Oily-_Neckitis_ *dead*


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 16, 2012)

Haven't posted much since I joined, but been seal daily. Will do an oil rinse today with HV Cocasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2012)

Golden75

Well G.. You need to keep us updated.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair See, what had happened was 

I used sesame oil twice yesterday, the second time I used it, LOTS of oil from the first application was still in my hair.   I used waaaay too much both times. I knew I was using too much and just couldn't stop myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2012)

tiffers

What happened to the Fanger Application?

Girl, I already know. 

The Oil feel so good going on -  and it's so Cold out, it's easy to get Oily Neckitis!


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair - Will do!


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Jan 16, 2012)

I just oiled my scalp with a mix containing peppermint oil, castor, wgo and doo gro oil. I am trying to use up all the products I have.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yesterday I did an HOT with grapeseed oil. That stuff seems to be lasting a lifetime! I bought it as a heat protectant for the last time I blow dried but that was October and I have been using it as an HOT/oil rinse ever since. It helps me to detangle easier, but thats true of any ceramics oil that I have used. If ever I use up this oil I will replace with my fave (rice bran oil). I can never remember to do a scalp massage with my jbco/peppermint mix so I need to learn how to "infuse it" into tea for a tea spritz.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 16, 2012)

still using my sweet alomond/walnut oil blend to seal

might make up another nettle, horsetail,marshmallow infusion in castor or jojoba oil


----------



## choctaw (Jan 16, 2012)

Did a shikakai oil rinse this morning.

Mixed up overnight dc:
powders: amla, shikakai, fenugreek
oils: maka, neem
conditioner: joico k-pak reconstruct daily conditioner

only used a few drops of neem seed oil ... it smells like ... a LOT of onions


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2012)

SimJam said:


> *might make up another nettle, horsetail,marshmallow infusion in castor or jojoba oil*


 
SimJam

This Sounds thebomb.com


----------



## SimJam (Jan 16, 2012)

Miss T its really nice on the scalp, especially when I warm before applying.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sealed with gleau


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2012)

Nix08

Your Hair is thebomb.com  Very Nice


----------



## tiffers (Jan 16, 2012)

Sealed with a mix of castor and hemp. Two of the best oils ever created.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2012)

This Evening Massaged in :

Haritiage Hydrations _Sprout_
Hairitage Hydrations _Happy Hempy Hair_


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 17, 2012)

Before doing my wash and go tonight, I sealed with saravun castor seed oil


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Nix08
> 
> Your Hair is thebomb.com  Very Nice



Ahhh thanks IDareT'sHair .... I'm going to have a great day today after getting that compliment from you


----------



## SimJam (Jan 17, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Went a little overboard with the sesame oil today. Now I have Oily Neckitis.


 
lol so funny I just read this yesterday .... and gave my self the -itis this morning 

I'll just pin my hair up uptil it dries


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Ahhh thanks @IDareT'sHair .... I'm going to have a great day today after getting that compliment from you


 
Nix08

Girl.....It's all that! 

You are doing a Great Job!  Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will Use Pure Jojoba with My Leave-In and then M&S with my Hairitage Hydrations Combo of:

Sprout
Happy Hempy Hair


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 17, 2012)

My oil infusions are coming along nicely.   2 more weeks before they are done. The coconut oil now has the scent of the cinnamon sticks I am infusing in it....


----------



## Lita (Jan 17, 2012)

Pre poo Claudies (vere) oil,Dc with Amaka Creations (Brahmi & Burdock mask) cond 1hr,Rinsed with Amaka Crrations (Coconut & Honey) hair milk,Kyras (Mango Moisturizing Cream) leave-in,Marie Dean (Honey & Soy) Hair butter on ends & Sealed with Rice bran oil...Peppermint pomade on edges....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water and M&S with hair dew and Tiffani pomade.

Today M&S with CJ smoothing lotion and cocasta oil


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 17, 2012)

My most recently ordered oils should be in the mailbox tomorrow.  Today I did a scalp massage with evoo after my tea rinse, it was nice.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 17, 2012)

Sealed my moisturizer with grapeseed oil.
Scalp massage with sulfur mix.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 17, 2012)

pre-cowash oiling for detangling: wheat germ / amla 

sealed LI with avocado oil post-cowash 
enso serum on ends after air drying


----------



## faithVA (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread convicted me. I was going to go to bed without sealing. But now I am going to spray some water/AVG on my ends and seal with my shea butter blend.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 17, 2012)

Was planning on steaming with coconut oil, but my hair revolted as soon as it touched my hair  so I topped it with a bunch of hemp oil and am now sitting under the steamer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 17, 2012)

Did a HOT and scalp massage with coconut oil. Leaving this in overnight as a pre-poo for tomorrow's deep conditioning.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 18, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl How're you liking the Tiffani Pomade?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 18, 2012)

tiffers said:


> Went a little overboard with the sesame oil today. Now I have *Oily Neckitis*.






I put a little Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme on my ends  and sealed up everything else with Hydratherma Naturals Oil.

When I get off work in the morning, I'm going to do a scalp massage with It's Perfectly Natural Scalp Revival. I love how that feels on my scalp.


----------



## winona (Jan 18, 2012)

I oiled my scalp with tea tree pomade and worked out  My scalp feels so refreshed right now.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 18, 2012)

rinsed out henna
shikakai oil rinse
oiled scalp with fenugreek coconut oil


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 18, 2012)

i have a bottle of walnut oil,
sweet almond oil,
jojoba oil
and jbco
ill be using them mostly as pre poos 
i also have an almost full bottle of wheat germ oil that i dont use thst often because of the smell


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 18, 2012)

HOT with grapeseed and safflower oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2012)

Massaged in Hairitage "Sprout" and Hairitage Happy Hempy Hair


----------



## Lita (Jan 18, 2012)

Washed/Dc 1hr..Used Marie Dean-Mango leave-in,Kyras-Mango hair cream moisturizer & sealed with boaba oil...Shi Naturals edge grow serum on scalp...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2012)

Steamed with an aloe vera juice and Enso Marshmallow & Moss serum mix.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm starting to play around with multiple oils per sealing. Normally I only use one and call it a night. 

-Tonight I HOT on the scalp with Tiiva growth oil. 
-Sealed moisturizer on length with a mix of wheat germ/amla. 
-Added extra layer of protection to ends with Enso serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2012)

Massaged in Extra Dark JBCO & Hairitage's Sprout


----------



## winona (Jan 19, 2012)

Last night after dcing and moisturizing I sealed hair with ASIAN Buttercream  Not really that fond of this product(its okay) but I will continue to use it up:/


----------



## winona (Jan 19, 2012)

I got a coupon for jamaicanblackcastoroil.com 15% use curly15  I was thinking about getting some then I remember all the oil I have to use up.oo


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 19, 2012)

Still faithfully using my homemade shea butter mix and loving it!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 19, 2012)

tiffers said:


> curlyhersheygirl How're you liking the Tiffani Pomade?



tiffers I'm LOVING it  It's a definite repurchase


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 19, 2012)

Look what came in the mail today!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 19, 2012)

Last night I massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and M&S with moisturizing ends insurance and bsp.

Tonight I misted with water and M&S with quinoa and coffee cream and Tifanni pomade.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 19, 2012)

Massaged my scalp tonight with some jbco and hair food mixture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2012)

Massaged with JBCO w/Pimento Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2012)

I put some Claudie's Iman on my scalp. Great product!!!
Sealed up with Hydratherma Oil.


----------



## sheanu (Jan 19, 2012)

still oiling w/ my castor oil mix after every wash, sealing with my grapeseed oil mix and pre-pooing the night before a wash with castor oil and now bhringraj oil. The bhringraj is making such a difference! The next day after I washed I noticed my scalp was itching in a way it hasn't since I was in high school. I think it's helping the other oils to work better (I finally feel tingling from the peppermint and tea tree oils in my mixes!) and I've noticed a little growth. I didn't like it at first but now I'm very impressed.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2012)

Think I will do a HOT with Tiiva growth oil to scalp and wheat germ & amla to length.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 20, 2012)

oiled scalp with castor oil mix, and sealed length of hair with hempseed/avocado oil mix.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 20, 2012)

Put a little Claudie's Iman Butter on my nape with a little Nourish oil on my ends.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 20, 2012)

I have been oiling with mahabhringraji, neem, used enso serum, and sulfur mix this week.


----------



## Lita (Jan 20, 2012)

Using coffee oil on scalp leave in for a few hours & little vera oil on the length & after, I will apply my Tea Cream Hair Treatment...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2012)

sheanu  Glad you're having some progress.  Read your post in the Healthy Crown Challenge. 

Stay encouraged.  I'm sure you'll turn things around in no time.  

You might want to also look into doing some Coffee Rinses for that little extra Stimulation as well.

I'm loving them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey Oil Divas!

Sitting under my Steamer in Marie Dean.  *It's Delish*

Will apply my Leave-In & Pure Jojoba and hop under the dryer.

I've been on Hairitage Hydrations, so I will rub on some Creamy Horsetail Butter once dry.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2012)

Just applied a mix of:
WGO
Avocado oil
Flaxseed oil
Vitamin E oil

Going to steam it in nice and slow after putting dd to bed


----------



## choctaw (Jan 20, 2012)

last night I sprayed hair with distilled water and massaged scalp with neem and maka oils
this morning I oil rinsed with shikakai oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 20, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir and applied my mix on the length of my hair for an overnight HOT/prepoo.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 20, 2012)

Using a mix of ayurvedic powders (neem, fenugreek, amla, shikakai), oils (neem, maka) and joico k-pak conditioner for over night dc under plastic cap.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think this weekend I will attempt my first steam with oils.....hmmm


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 20, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> I think this weekend I will attempt my first steam with oils.....hmmm



Go for it...your hair will be happy  Then tell us how you loved it


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 20, 2012)

Oild my scalp and ends, baggying overnight.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 21, 2012)

Sealed with some luscious, delectable castor oil  and massaged Camille Rose Ultimate Growth Serum into my scalp.


----------



## winona (Jan 21, 2012)

Seal set with ceramide pomade  This week I was using up ASIAN Buttercream.  The buttercream is okay but I have much better creams so I will not be repurchasing.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 21, 2012)

jbco on scalp and avocado oil to length


----------



## An_gell (Jan 21, 2012)

Doing an over night HOT with olive oil, will shampoo out in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Massaging in Tiiva's Shea Hemp Growth Butter


----------



## choctaw (Jan 21, 2012)

shikakai oil rinse today


----------



## billyne (Jan 21, 2012)

just put jbco on my napps..about to put it in 4 braids, shove it under a hat and go out for dranks.


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

Applied homemade tea cream on dry hair,rinsed with remaining liquid,co-washed with moisture Max,Dc Marie dean coffee & kukum 45min,kyras coconut cream leave- in,kbn heavenly delight butter on ends & sealed with rice bran oil...Rosemary pomade on edges.....

Hair feels strong,scalp feels minty & healthy....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Lita

How many days per week do you do your Hair?


----------



## choctaw (Jan 21, 2012)

overnight dc with ayurvedic powders (amla, brahmi, maka); maka oil; and joico k-pak reconstruct conditioner under a plastic cap.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 21, 2012)

@Nix08 I definitely will let you guys know how it goes.....I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> How many days per week do you do your Hair?



IDareT'sHair Hi,I wash my bang 3xs & the rest of my hair 2xs,but with this weather/cutting down to one time for my entire scalp & 2xs for my bang...$$$$$ spent on Dc,creams,leave-ins etc....Really benifits my hair & Scalp...My pockets don't think so lol...

Happy Hair Growong!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2012)

Lita

Thanks!  You always do such a thorough review of your Regi (so I was curious)


----------



## Lita (Jan 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair at one time I washed my hair every other day...It was so healthy...when I did that...when the weather breaks will return to washing it every other day...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm putting some Shi Naturals Grow Potion on my scalp and then soaking my hair in AV Sunsilk herbal hair oil. I'll be washing in the morning.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 22, 2012)

Applied grapeseed oil on my ends.
Scalp massage with sulfur mix.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sooo......IDareT'sHair, tiffers, NappyNelle and Nix08 I steamed with hempseed and castor oil.     O.M.GEEEEEEEE!!! My ends are like butta, BUTTA!!  My hair is so soft and springy. I heart my hair right nah.

Will be reposting this in the Steaming Challenge thread.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

Last night, I massaged my scalp with my sulfur/jbco mix, moisturized with Keracare Oil Moisturizer (KCOM) and sealed with jbco. My hair felt amazing.

ETA: I made a morning moisturizing spritzer. 

*It has in it:* 
3 Tbs of glycerine 
3oz of distilled water
4oz aloe vera gel and 
3oz of BB Oil Moisturizer with castor oil. 

Instead of moisturizing my ends bit by bit in the morning before work, I will simply mist it with this concoction to save myself time.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 22, 2012)

Steamed with a mix of aloe vera juice and Enso Marshmallow & Moss serum mix.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 22, 2012)

bajandoc86 Woohoooooo!!!  Ain't it grand?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2012)

Massaged In:  Hairitage Hydrations Sprout & Happy Hempy Hair


----------



## choctaw (Jan 22, 2012)

shikakai oil rinse


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 22, 2012)

bajandoc86 said:


> I steamed with hempseed and castor oil.     O.M.GEEEEEEEE!!! My ends are like butta, BUTTA!!  My hair is so soft and springy. I heart my hair right nah.
> 
> Will be reposting this in the Steaming Challenge thread.



Ugh. I'm happy it worked well for you bajandoc86 but *DARN YOU*!!! I can't decide if I want to add Wheat Germ, Hemp or Safflower to my reggie. I'm out of my usual castor and grape seed , so I wanted to try pure ceramide oils.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 22, 2012)

Y'all are making me want a steamer!  All I have is a hooded dryer! 

Anyhow, I am REALLY loving this castor-hemp mix. It's a great sealing combination, my hair has not started to dry out like it does with some other products. I GHE'd overnight so I didn't need to moisturize anything but my edges this morning.  my oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2012)

@MaraWithLove

Mara, you really do need a Steamer. I was telling someone in another thread the same thing last night.

It really does improve the performance of your products and the quality of your hair.


Here is the one I got. The Dual one.



http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...5YSqCw&usg=AFQjCNEojSNjmxA0Y_WFv6O-khVvmUNJ5Q


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 22, 2012)

My roots were unusually dry today, considering I just washed, steamed, and put Emu oil/MSM cream on my scalp last night.    So, I sprayed Matrix daily leave in tonic into my roots, massaged in Claudie's satin moisturizer, and then sealed it all in with emu oil.  I baggied for a while to let it all melt in.  Let's hope that does the trick.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair I believe you! I've always wondered how much it boosts the performance of products, especially since I have low porosity hair! I plan to buy one probably around my birthday, maybe sooner.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 22, 2012)

I used Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo today(aloe vera gel, evoo, and coconut oil). I Clarifyed with Avalon Organics Rosemary, Mint and Tea Tree Shampoo then I washed and deep conditioned my hair today using Moroccanoil products. My hair feels awesome right now, and by awesome, I mean soft, silky and strong. You can't get any better than that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2012)

MaraWithLove

You will definitely see an overall improvement in the products you are using and helping with Moisture Retention etc....

It's a Great Investment.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 22, 2012)

Put some Claudie's Iman Butter on my scalp and sealed the length with Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 22, 2012)

Oiled my ends with mix of grapeseed and safflower oil. 

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2012)

After DCing, I applied babyganics unpetroleum jelly to the last 1/4 of my hair and worked it in while I twisted and twirled the ends. This morning as I bunned, I put the unpetroleum jelly on my hands and mixed in some water and applied it to my ends and tucked them. So far I like it for sealing.

I want to try just applying the babyganics on wet hair without a leave-in and see how it works. It would be nice to get rid of leave-ins and just use this to seal, twist and go.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 23, 2012)

NappyNelle, I'm only just seeing your post  my notifications don't always work. Hempseed and castor are my two FAVE oils. Hands down. Its tough to choose between the two.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2012)

Applying Mizani Butter Blends Butter Base to my Hair for tomorrow's relaxer.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 23, 2012)

Massaged JBCO into my nape this morning before work.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 23, 2012)

Put some Claudie's Iman on my nape with a tiny bit of Bask Silk & Honey Latte milk on my length and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 23, 2012)

Put some saruvan castor oil on.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Lovelies!

So last night, I lightly misted my hair with water, and then moisturized my hair from root to ends with my shea butter and oil mix.  Then, I used my flaxseed gel to make six large twists with two flat twists in the front.  I'll probably take it down for  twistout tomorrow.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 23, 2012)

Today was wash day number one of the week. After shampooing and conditioning, I ended with a tea rinse then m& s + massage with emu and castor/hemp fusion oil.


----------



## winona (Jan 23, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with Tea Tree pomade and it feels so invigorating


----------



## choctaw (Jan 23, 2012)

oiled scalp with Olde Jamaica Black Castor Oil pomade
wet hair with distilled water
applied paste of ayurvedic powders (shikakai, amla, brahmi, maka), oils (shikakai, neem, maka, brahmi) and Joico k-pak reconstruct conditioner
cover hair with plastic cap


----------



## Minty (Jan 23, 2012)

oiling hair with castor oil daily after washing. I like this simple reggie alot.


----------



## tiffers (Jan 23, 2012)

Oiled my hair up good with castor and hemp oils. Yummeh.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 23, 2012)

Tiiva growth oil on the scalp; SDH nourish to the length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will apply Pure Jojoba Oil with my Leave-In & dry under dryer.

Will M&S with Njoi CreationS Green Tea & Matcha Hair Cream


----------



## winona (Jan 24, 2012)

Sealed with WG pomade  I love how soft my hair is after it dries with this stuff


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 24, 2012)

Preshampoo oil massage with my oil mix


----------



## Aggie (Jan 24, 2012)

Just did my sulfur/jbco scalp masssage, moisturized with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealed my ends with jbco.


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 24, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with Miss Claudie's Growth Elixir and my hair with grapeseed oil.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 24, 2012)

Still on that Tiiva growth oil to scalp
Sealed with avocado butter


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 24, 2012)

divachyk said:


> Still on that Tiiva growth oil to scalp
> Sealed with avocado butter



How are you liking it?  Are you getting good growth?


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2012)

Tuesday-Washed shi naturals scalp detox/Marie Dean Sweet moisturizing milk Dc 2hrs..Rinsed Darcy's pumpkin con....Bear Fruit Desert moisturizing leave-in..Argan oil to blow dry & KBN heavenly butter extra/flat ion...Peppermint pomade on scalp...


Happy Hair Growong!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 25, 2012)

Washed out dc of ayurvedic powders (shikakai , amla, maka, Brahmi neem) mixed with oils ( shikakai, neem, maka, Brahmi) and Joico k-pak reconstruct. 

Soak hair with ayurvedic tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip).

Oil rinse with blend of oils (shikakai, neem, maka, brahmi) and Giovanni 50:50. 

Braided hair to dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

Massaging in Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Horsetail Butter


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

I need to wash this AO swimmers conditioner off my hair tonight and will most likely GHE it afterwards sealed with jbco. I'm in no mood to dry it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

Aggie 

Is the AO Swimmers Conditioner a Clarifying Conditioner?


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 25, 2012)

Massaged in some It's Perfectly Natural Scalp Revival oil and put some Claudie's Tiffani Ceramide pomade all over. 

I want to try that AO Swimmer's conditioner.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie
> 
> Is the AO Swimmers Conditioner a Clarifying Conditioner?


 
On the bottle it says normalizing but it is also the vegan alternative to the AO GPB. It is moisturizing and strengthening all at the same time and that's mostly what I wanted to accomplish with it. My hair did not feel neither too soft, nor too rough. It felt like the pH was corrected somehow. 

I know that it is helpful for UV protection of the hair and is great for persons who have a very active outdoor lifestyle, like cyclers, swimmers, joggers/runners, etc...It removes heavy salt buildup off the scalp if you exercise regularly. 

I wore it over my black tea drenched hair. I had also added an extra teaspoon of cafffeine powder to the tea before pouring over my hair. I'm about to wash it out, so I'll see how it feels afterwards.  


I noticed something about all of AO conditioners - they can be used either as a quick rinse-out conditioner or a deep conditioner. Go figure!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 25, 2012)

pre-poo with Ojon restorative treatment after an "invigorating" swim ... who turned off the heat in the pool in January? damned snowbirds ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2012)

choctaw said:


> *pre-poo with Ojon restorative treatment after an "invigorating" swim ... who turned off the heat in the pool in January? *damned snowbirds ...


 
choctaw

If I didn't know better, I'd think you were a Mermaid.

You Live in the Wata.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 25, 2012)

My scalp is craving some oil, so I'm trying to figure out if I want to use JBCO or WGO.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2012)

Moisturized my ends with water and then sealed with the babyganics unpetroleum jelly. I am going to have to find a way to mix the jelly with some oil to make it easier to use.


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2012)

Thursday Morning-Rubbed a little Shi-Naturals/on edges & Apply HairTrigger on the rest of my scalp...Put,hat on,off to start my day...



Tonight(Thursday)-I will Do my Ayurvedic Hair Treatment..Pre poo with Brahmi pomade,Wash-Hemp poo bar,Dc with Brahmi & Burdock root cond 30min,Rinse with Coconut & Honey,Use T.L.C-Hibiscus leave-in,Njoi Creations-Ayurvedic hair cream & Seal with Boabab oil...

*I have all my items lined up on the counter for tonight....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2012)

Applied  Njoi's Green Tea w/Matcha Hair Creme & a little Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Minty (Jan 26, 2012)

HOT w/sunflower oil


----------



## choctaw (Jan 26, 2012)

fell asleep with Ojon restorative treatment on scalp/hair
added a paste of maka, amla, brahmi, neem, fenugreek powders; neem oil and joico k-pak reconstruct conditioner
will rinse out, follow with neem oil rinse and braid to dry


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 26, 2012)

Put some Claudie's Iman on my nape  and a little Tiffani Ceramide pomade on my ends.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 26, 2012)

Sealed with gleau


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 26, 2012)

Scalp massage with coconut, eucalyptus, tea tree, and lavender mix.

M&S with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 27, 2012)

I am a mess at posting in this thread, forgive me IDareT'sHair. Oiling daily.  Just generously applied silk dreams pre. Made my hair feel so soft.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2012)

Rubbed some rosemary pomade on my edges & applied hair trigger on the rest of my scalp...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 27, 2012)

Got off work early and what did I run home to do......a steamed HOT


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 27, 2012)

Did a quick pre poo oil massage.  Put some conditioner and a cap on over that and massaged some more.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2012)

I did a nice oil rinse with Wheat Germ oil the other day. 

Tonight, I'm about to massage in some Shi Naturals Grow Potion. I'll do a HOT in the morning with HTN Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use Pure Jojoba with my Leave In under dryer.

And will use Hairitage Creamy Horsetail Butter after it's dry or maybe massage in some Castor Oil Infusion.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2012)

Friday-On my length moisturized with Claudies-Isha hair cream,Heritage-Horsetail butter on my ends & Sealed with Marie Dean-Moroccan oil blend....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lita

I see MD has that Argan Oil blend on her Artfire site....

I just put some JBCO/Argan mix all over.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I see MD has that Argan Oil blend on her Artfire site....
> 
> I just put some JBCO/Argan mix all over.



Brownie518 Thanks,I didn't see it when I placed my order early today...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SpicyPisces (Jan 27, 2012)

Did a HOT with Vatika Oil


----------



## choctaw (Jan 28, 2012)

sprayed hair with distilled water and oiled scalp with castor oil pomade

applied overnight dc (amla, maka, brahmi powders; neem oil and joico k-pak reconstruct) and covered head with plastic cap


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 28, 2012)

I sprayed MHC Sophia's Herbal mixture on and then covered it with HV Methi Step 1 and some Vere oil. Sat under the dryer for a while and then left it for an hour. 

Once I'm done washing and apply my leave ins, I'll seal with Marie Dean's Argan Oil blend.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 28, 2012)

Last night sprayed my hair with a aloe vera juice & cocasta mix. I forgot how good cocasta smells .


----------



## Minty (Jan 28, 2012)

Mixed 3 parts Castor 1 part Sunflower for oil rinsing. I'm thinking of using it this week.

Will be doing a tea rinse today and the oil rinse.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 28, 2012)

Did a HOT with some brahmi oil. I massaged the oil into my scalp and apply it to the length of my hair as well.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2012)

Friday-applied Claudies Isha hair cream on length,Hairtage Horstail butter on ends & Sealed with Marie Dean Argan oil...


Today Saturday-I went power walking in the cold,with my bang exposed the entire walk,returned home & my bang is still soft/moisturized...Me like...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2012)

Did a Hairitage Hydrations Combo.

Creamy Horsetail Butter & Castor Oil Infusion


----------



## winona (Jan 28, 2012)

Today was wash day. I sealed with WG pomade.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 28, 2012)

oil rinsed with neem oil this morning. 
will spray hair with distilled water, oil scalp with castor oil pomade and baggy tonight.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sealed with JBCO/KBBHJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

Massaged in:

ButtersNBars - Extra Conditioning Hair Butter


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Been consistent with sealing my ends with jbco and hair foor pomade mix every other day. It's very thick and does a great job keeping my ends moist for up to 2 days.


----------



## Ogoma (Jan 29, 2012)

Steamed with EVCO for a pre-poo treatment, steamed meadowfoam seed oil over Curl Rehab post -wash. My hair looked and felt awesome. I think this is a cumulative effect of incorporating the right oils for my hair in the ways that work best for me.


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2012)

Rubbed HairTrigger on  my entire scalp,Applied Kyras Mango Moisture Cream on length & Sealed with Natures Blessings Pomade..Hair back in braids,pined up..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

I am a little sad right now because the water jug for myu steamer is busted and wondering if I can use some epoxxi to repair it. I will give it a whirl tomorrow and see if it works, otherwise, I will need to look for a replacement for it. I really wanted to steam with this Chicoro prepoo today too.

Anyway, here's my Update:

I have my sulfur/jbco mix on my scalp and over that is Chicoro's moisture-drenched prepoo which I will be keeping on my hair for about 1-2 hours. I will follow up with a mild shampoo - possibly KeraCare Hydrating and Detangling shampoo. 

Then I will pour some Black tea/caffeine powder rinse over my hair and scalp, massage for a few minutes and on top of that I will add a deep protien treatment (KeraCare Restorative Mask) for 20 minutes. I will deep moisture condition with KeraCare Creme Humecto.

I want to also do the LOC (liquid, oil,cream) method for moisturizing and sealing. After that, I will GHE baggy overnight with this so my hair should be super happy in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

Aggie

Yeah, I had to replace my Water Reservoir too.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair,

Where did you order yours from? Also what model steamer do you have? Mine came from salonsrus.com and it was an M-1037A model. If I can't find it, I pray I can acceptably repair it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

Aggie: SalonsRUs which is now LCL Beauty

Here (the one on the left).  I paid $24.99 for a replacement water thingy.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...nszUCA&usg=AFQjCNEojSNjmxA0Y_WFv6O-khVvmUNJ5Q


----------



## billyne (Jan 29, 2012)

getting ready to wash, deep condition and slather my hair with jbco before the housewives of atlanta comes on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2012)

Did a light Pumpkin Seed Oil Massage


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sealed length of hair wih hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oil combo. Sealed ends with castor oil mix.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Aggie: SalonsRUs which is now LCL Beauty
> 
> Here (the one on the left). I paid $24.99 for a replacement water thingy.
> 
> ...


 
Oooh thanks so much for the link IDareT'sHair. I didn't see the part but I can call them tomorrow and find out if they have any left.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh by the way, I am nice and sealed up/ghe'ed with jbco oil and hair food. My ends are feeling wonderful right now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 29, 2012)

Sealed up with Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2012)

Applied coffee castor oil to my scalp and massage end. Sitting under my heat cap for 20 minutes. My version of a hot.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 30, 2012)

Dc with henna gloss using Karishma, 1 cup of shikakai oil, Nexxus phyto organic Humectin and Joico k-pak reconstruct conditioners to make a thick creamy paste.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2012)

Use saravun castor oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 30, 2012)

I moisturized with ORS lotion and sealed with ORS coconut oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Jan 30, 2012)

Did a HOT earlier with my castor-hemp oil mix, then rinsed it out and finished off with a tea rinse. I scalped with my coffee oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bout to do LOC method, the oil will be SD Nourish


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2012)

Massaged in some Pumpkin Seed Oil on Scalp and ButtersNBars Extra Conditioning Hair Butter on Length.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2012)

Using castor, broccoli seed oils, mix with sulfur, eo's, biotin.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 30, 2012)

overnight dc with ayurvedic powders (maka, amla, Brahmi, fenugreek) neem oil and Tigi Bedhead Superstar conditioner


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 30, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water and sealed with SSI mango butter cream. So upset SSI discontinued that


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl

I didn't know that about the SSI Mango Butter?erplexed


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 30, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> I didn't know that about the SSI Mango Butter?erplexed



IDareT'sHair They got rid of it last April when they introduced the new curly girl line. It was my favorite butter; this is my last jar


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 30, 2012)

Misted my hair with Matrix leave in spray, massaged in some Claudie's Satin moisturizer, sealed with grapseed, applied Claudie's elixir to my scalp.  
Put some flexirods in so I can have curl without heat tomorrow


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 30, 2012)

Double post


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

Moisturize my hair with pure (hair milk),Donna Marie (butter cream) & Sealed with Rice bran oil...Applied little KBN heavenly butter on ends...Rosemary pomade on edges & hairtrigger on the rest of my scalp.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

Will use DB's Pumpkin Seed Exlir tonight with my Leave-In.

I've been trying to save my DB and use Pure Jojoba. 

But will treat myself tonight to DB's Pumpkin Seed Exlir.

Will Moisturize with Hairitage Hydrations Creamy Jojoba & Argan


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 31, 2012)

M&S with claudie's braid spray, hair dew and cocasta oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't wait to try Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend.  She put a sample in one of the boxes I got.

I'm saving it though.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 31, 2012)

M&S with HV Whipped Creme Ends and grapeseed oil.


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to try Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend.  She put a sample in one of the boxes I got.
> 
> I'm saving it though.



IDareT'sHair Go on & try it...lol... You'll love it!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

@Lita

Nah Girl..I'm saving Mine.

Imma let you and @Brownie518 use ya'lls up.


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Nah Girl..I'm saving Mine.
> 
> Imma let you and @Brownie518 use ya'lls up.



IDareT'sHair

I'm using it lightly..lol..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2012)

Lita

I'm scurrd I'll love it. 

Use it All Up and then be sitting here looking Crazy......


----------



## winona (Jan 31, 2012)

Funny how you find out that it is a name to what you have been doing all along Anywho, I did the LOC method (go figure) using ASIAN leave in, my ceramide oil blend and DM Buttercream


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 31, 2012)

Can I find safflower oil locally or am I better off ordering the duo pack from Amazon?


----------



## NowIAmNappy (Jan 31, 2012)

NappyNelle said:
			
		

> Can I find safflower oil locally or am I better off ordering the duo pack from Amazon?



I got my bottle at whole foods for $4


----------



## choctaw (Feb 1, 2012)

overnight dc paste: maka powder, neem oil and Tigi Bedhead Superstar conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2012)

Massaged in Njoi CreationS Roots Nourishing Hair Balm.

For All You Mixtresses:

_Shea & Cocoa Butter, Olive, Coconut and Castor Oil infused with Burdock Root, Marshmallow Root and Peppermint Essential Oil_


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 1, 2012)

NowIAmNappy  My twin is hereeeeeee!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 1, 2012)

Steaming with Cocasta in a bit


----------



## Ltown (Feb 1, 2012)

I used HV cocasta shikakai yesterday, used hairitage horsetail today after ayurveda wash and tea rinse.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 1, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water and applied HTN moisturizing lotion.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 1, 2012)

I pulled out my CoCasta the other day and I've been using that. I forgot how much I love this! I'm about to cover my hair in it and then wash.


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 1, 2012)

M&S with grapeseed oil. Scalp massage with sulfur mix.
Plan on doing HOT with HV Vatika Frosting this weekend.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 1, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with shea butter oil.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 2, 2012)

neem oil rinse with mix of leftover conditioners (giovanni, nexxus, joico)


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a question: Has anyone ever experienced little red bumps near the hairline after ghe/baggying? I'm wondering what's going on as I've broken out around the hairline and upper forehead. When searching for causes, I found this: "Red bumps around the hairline are often the result of excess oils produced by the scalp." 

So...I'm wondering if my scalp is producing too much oil, if I was heavy on the oil this week (not heavier than usual) OR if it's a reaction to the hibiscus rinse I did??

If anyone can chime in, please do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

Shay72 tiffers (and others, of course)

I know you both are doing GHE .  Can you help MaraWithLove out?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 2, 2012)

I did a HOT the other day with Grapeseed oil

Just moisturized with some Saravun Broccoli Hair cream and sealed with JBCO/Argan mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *I did a HOT the other day with Grapeseed oil*
> 
> *Just moisturized with some Saravun Broccoli Hair cream and sealed with JBCO/Argan mix.*


 

Brownie518

This all sounds Delish


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

Thursday washed keracare,Marie dean coffee dc 1hr,kyras mango cream leave- in & sealed with walnut oil..Rosemary pomade on edges...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

Lita

Lita, did you get Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade?

I can't wait to try it.

I have some other stuff to work on 1st, but I'll get around to it.

ETA:  MD's Aloe & Mint is excellent.


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Lita, did you get Kyra's Pomegrante Pomade?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair No that's one thing I didn't get from kyras...

Marie Dean aloe/mint is really nice..My nephew loves it..I gave it to him..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shay72 tiffers (and others, of course)
> 
> I know you both are doing GHE .  Can you help MaraWithLove out?



MaraWithLove Hi,When I use to ghe...it was in the summer & yes, I got little bumps around my edges.. It came from excess oil production because I was sweating too at night...So I stopped adding extra oil around my forehead & just let my body heat do it's thing...I no longer ghe..too much....

*Keep us posted


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

@Lita

Yeah, that MD Aloe & Mint feels very nice. I like it. Me & your Nephew seem to like alot of the same MD products ..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2012)

Lita

Thanks for helping out MaraWithLove

You Ladies are Wonderful


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks very much Lita and IDareT'sHair. You ladies are both wonderful.   

That makes sense Lita. I'm gonna resist washing my hair today (since tomorrow is my wash day and I have belly-dance anyway), lessen the GHE-ing and things should get back to normal!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 2, 2012)

overnight dc: maka powder, neem oil, Tigi Superstar conditioner. 

spray hair with distilled water. apply small amount of neem, coconut, tea tree oils to edges, crown and ends. Smooth ayurvedic paste through hair in sections from root to ends. cover hair with plastic cap.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 3, 2012)

Just finished moisturizing my hair with BB Oil Moisturizer with castor oil. My hair was really thirrrrrrrrsty too.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72 @tiffers (and others, of course)
> 
> I know you both are doing GHE . Can you help @MaraWithLove out?


 
I sweat alot too but haven't had the issue of the red pumps. It seems I'm heavy handed with all of my products except for oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 3, 2012)

Moisturized with a little Marie Dean Shea Cocoa Moisturizing lotion and sealed with her Argan Oil Blend  I smell so good.


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2012)

Damp my hair with warm water,moisturized with Bear Fruits Desert cream,applied Marie Dean whipped mango raspberry butter on length & sealed with Rice bran oil...
Rubbed coffee oil blend around bang..HairTrigger on the rest of my scalp..Rosemary pomade on edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will be using DB Pumpkin Seed Exlir with my Leave-In


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 3, 2012)

Today's wash day for me as well. I'll be sealing with my coffee oil and scalping with my hemp-castor-sulfur mix.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 3, 2012)

Doing a HOT under the steamer with added lemongrass oil to my oil blend as a stress reliever


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 3, 2012)

Oiled my hair up with a mix of wheat germ, JBCO, grapeseed, and avocado.  Wrapped and baggied my hair for an overnight oil prepoo.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 3, 2012)

rinsed out maka, neem oil, conditioner paste with water in shower
shampoo with Giovanni 50:50
oil rinse with neem oil and Joico moisture recovery conditioner
oil scalp and edges with fenugreek infused EVCO
made about 40 double strand twists, smoothing EVCO to ends


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 4, 2012)

Have any of you ladies noticed your hair appearing darker/richer?  The only thing that I'm doing differently is consistently steaming in my HOT ....my hair appears very rich in colour....not that I thought it looked dull before....Is this a side effect of regular hot oil treatments?


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 4, 2012)

Nix08 said:
			
		

> Have any of you ladies noticed your hair appearing darker/richer?  The only thing that I'm doing differently is consistently steaming in my HOT ....my hair appears very rich in colour....not that I thought it looked dull before....Is this a side effect of regular hot oil treatments?



What oils are you using?
When I first discovered JBCO and used it in everything I absolutely noticed darker thicker strands of hair.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 4, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> What oils are you using?
> When I first discovered JBCO and used it in everything I absolutely noticed darker thicker strands of hair.


thx for responding LaidBak  I use:
Avocado
WGO
Olive
and I guess the newest additions have been capsules of Vitamin E and Flaxseed maybe it's one of those?  I don't mind really but does your hair get dull if you stop using them as well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2012)

Nix08

I've noticed Shinier Hair.

Keep Up the Good Work!  I'm sure by Summer we'll all have Blingin' Hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2012)

I just put on some Marie Dean Argan oil blend.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 4, 2012)

Update: Sealed my ends with jbco and grease mix last night.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 4, 2012)

Last night I did an overnight HOT/prepoo with my mix.
Today after I rinse out my DC I'll M&S with DB's leave in and hemp oil.


----------



## Lita (Feb 4, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Have any of you ladies noticed your hair appearing darker/richer?  The only thing that I'm doing differently is consistently steaming in my HOT ....my hair appears very rich in colour....not that I thought it looked dull before....Is this a side effect of regular hot oil treatments?



Nix08 Hi,My hair seems to be richer looking, even when I have no product on & it drys faster...My roots looks so healthy & full...Talk about shine..

I think the constant use of certain oils/helps the new growth come in thicker & healthier...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well ladies what a delightful surprise!  Looks I will be HOT addict



IDareT'sHair said:


> Nix08
> 
> I've noticed Shinier Hair.
> 
> Keep Up the Good Work!  I'm sure by Summer we'll all have Blingin' Hair.





Lita said:


> Nix08 Hi,My hair seems to be richer looking, even when I have no product on & it drys faster...My roots looks so healthy & full...Talk about shine..
> 
> I think the constant use of certain oils/helps the new growth come in thicker & healthier...
> 
> ...


----------



## Minty (Feb 4, 2012)

Overnight prepoo with coconut oil. Tea rinse & DC with Amla, Brahmi, shikakai mixed with Enso cocoa


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 4, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> thx for responding @LaidBak  I use:
> Avocado
> WGO
> Olive
> and I guess the newest additions have been capsules of Vitamin E and Flaxseed maybe it's one of those?  I don't mind really but does your hair get dull if you stop using them as well?



Those first 3 are some very good oils!  My hair would certainly go back to being dull if I stopped using oil altogether, but I think that using oils has a cumulative effect.  I think it would take a while for the benefits to wear off.  

You know, its kinda like using Armor All on the leather in your car.  If you use it once it will look nice for a week, but will wear off.  If you use it every week you'll always have softer, shinier leather.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2012)

Will be steaming with hempseed and castor oil in a min.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Yesterday did a HOT then oil rinse with cocasta oil.


----------



## Lita (Feb 5, 2012)

Saturday-Pre poo with homemade tea scalp treatment,washed,used Bear Fruit Coffee cond 45 min,Bear Fruits desert cream leave-in,B.A.S.K java & honey balm on length,Sealed with coffee oil blend....

Hair is very smooth & blinging...

*Homemade tea scalp treatment-I mix all the ingredients/ put in a spray bottle,Hibiscus tea,Ginger tea,Peppermint,Nettle,Marshmallow,Neem oil 4drops,vit E 10caps little aloe juice...
Gives great tingle/keeps scalp healthy/no shedding & roots moisturized...In the summer I will add veg glycerin...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 5, 2012)

Oiled my ends with hempseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2012)

Massaged in Pure Pumpkin Seed oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm going to do a HOT with hemp seed oil for the first time. I hope my hair loves it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2012)

NappyNelle

That Hemp Seed Oil is some Good Stuff.

Lemme know what you think.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have Chicoro's prepoo on my hair right now and will be mildly clarifying my hair, black tea rinsing under Mizani Renew Strength Mask followed by Mizani Moisturfusion Conditioner for deep conditioning today. This will be my first time trying out the Mizani Moisturfusion conditioner and can't wait to use it. 

I may massage my scalp with my sulfur mix and GHE baggy my hair overnight with JBCO tonight as well as I haven't done it for 2 days. I  scalp massages.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2012)

Steamed with cocasta today


----------



## Ogoma (Feb 5, 2012)

pre-poo with coconut oil and steamed with argan oil over a DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2012)

Did a lite Mustard Seed Oil scalp massage.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 5, 2012)

1. sprayed twists with tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip)
2. sprayed twists with moisturizer (rose water, castor oil, HS 14-in-1)
3. massage scalp and covered hair with plastic cap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2012)

Someone in another Thread asked me about Mustard Seed Oil, so I thought I'd post this:






http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...m8HHCg&usg=AFQjCNF_apQBm12yDh5mK52-OIScTSL9PQ


----------



## divachyk (Feb 5, 2012)

Used Tiiva and then scalp massaged.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 5, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with Tiivia


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 5, 2012)

Moisturized my hair with ORS hair repair anti-breakage cream & sealed with  ORS hair repair vital oils.


----------



## Ann0804 (Feb 5, 2012)

Moisturized my twists with Oyin's Whipped Butter, sealed with an oil mixture.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 5, 2012)

OMG... Hemp Seed Oil is my new baby daddy.  IDareT'sHair

My hair was in a twist/braid out and felt soft, but was clearly dry. (I had set the twist out with Qhemet ATHB and HBTG on damp hair several days prior.) Then I added hemp oil in sections, massaged my scalp a bit, and my hair was instantly super duper uber soft and felt moist, but not greasy. I know oil does not add water to hair but  the difference was marked.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 5, 2012)

Done massaging my scalp and sealingmy ends for the night with JBCO. My scalp feels quite invigorated.


----------



## An_gell (Feb 6, 2012)

They have had the heat turned up so high this week in the dorms that it melted my organic coconut oil so I did a HOT with it which was da business.. I heated up the oil and poured it over my head and dipped my ends into it. Talkin bout soft hair and it also made detanglin a breeze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2012)

Will used Pure Jojoba with my Leave-In and use Claudie's Isha Hair Creme on Length.


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

Dampen my hair with water-Applied Hairitage (Macadamia/Lavender) hair butter on length & Sealed with a little Rice bran oil...Applied Hairitage (cooling) down cream on scalp..Rosemary pomade on edges...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2012)

Lita

How is that Hairitage Macadamia & Lavender?


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 6, 2012)

Been using my JBCO/kbb mix.  Think I'll bust out the lenzi's request tonight.  I need a growth spurt before summer. 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> How is that Hairitage Macadamia & Lavender?



IDareT'sHair I like this a lot,its not heavy (horsetail) one,but it gets the job done...The texture is fluffy & lite,goes on easy, absorbs well,I love the sweet scent not over-powering.. Didn't weigh my hair down either...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2012)

Lita

I love the Jojoba & Argan one too.

I can't wait to see what she does with Coffee

Coffee Clouds sounds good.


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> I love the Jojoba & Argan one too.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Yes,that coffee sounds good..I cant wait to try it out...

*My hair is loving every-thing coffee right now!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2012)

@Lita

So is mine. And Black Tea. I shoulda' asked her to do something with "Tea"

Maybe I'll ask Adriene.  She gone be like:

Ya'll askin' for:
Coffee
Hibiscus
Black/Green Tea


----------



## Lita (Feb 6, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> So is mine. And Black Tea. I shoulda' asked her to do something with "Tea"
> 
> ...




IDareT'sHair lol...All of the above ingredients are very beneficial to the scalp & hair aiding in healthy growth...Marie Dean should do a Hibiscus Dc & Hair cream....Black/green tea Dc & Hair cream.....That would be yummy...

*My hair/scalp is doing well with the Dc's,Oils,Moisturizers & scalp treatments....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 6, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water and applied Isha moisturizer.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 6, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with jbco only and sealed my ends with my grease/jbco mix tonight. Now I'm GHE'ing my hair overnight.


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Feb 6, 2012)

heavy seal strands and ends with softee indian hemp. i did that on damp hair and it's been 3 hours that my hair is still damp. I know it's supposed to "slow water evaporation" but THAT  ! lol


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 6, 2012)

When I washed, I did a HOT with some hemp, grapeseed, and HTN oil.

Moisturized with MD Shea Cocoa lotion and sealed it with her Argan Oil Blend.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 7, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion & sealed with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2012)

Did a Pure Mustard Seed Massage and moisturized length with Claudie Isha Hair Creme


----------



## Lita (Feb 7, 2012)

Did overnight pre poo liquid gold/coffee oil,washed keracare,Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice Dc 1hr30mim,Rinsed with BF Coffee con,BF desert cream leave-in,B.A.S.K Java/honey on length,Hairatage Macadamia on ends  & Sealed with Argan/Rice bran mix.. Rosemary pomade on edges....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 7, 2012)

M&S with claudie's LI and hemp oil


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2012)

Moisturized with BB Oil Moisturizer and castor oil this morning before work. My hair still feels wonderful even now.


----------



## billyne (Feb 7, 2012)

just oiled my naps with jbco and braided it in 6 braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2012)

Just massaged in a little Strong Roots Pimento Oil.

I pray I don't have a _bad_ reaction like Ltown.

I gotta' be real careful with this one.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 8, 2012)

Steaming with cocasta


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 8, 2012)

moisturized with Optimum salon collection hair lotion & sealed with JBCO.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 8, 2012)

Tonight was a cowash night so I:
Scalp massaged with jbco 
Sealed in my LI with avocado butter  Thx chebaby


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Hope it doesn't get to you!  Apparently I wasn't one of its victims  I used that stuff to pieces-with consistency and never had any problems. I might just be weird though! 

Sealed with coffee oil today and scalped again. Didn't even [feel like I] needed to do so (this is what I love about my hair during braid-outs) but still-I take no chances! 

Will probably do a hot-rinse this week on wash day (Friday) before a tea/coffee rinse.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 8, 2012)

Gave my hair and scalp a generous application of grapeseed oil before bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Cute Braid-Out! Ltown  Had a serious reaction.

She had to end up going to the Derm and she lost hair.

I mixed it with my Mustard Seed Oil.  Hopefully, it will work for me.


----------



## winona (Feb 8, 2012)

Sealed with Argan Oil blend after adding moisture spray and leave in


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 8, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Thank you! It's still holding up too and I've not re-braided or pinned up; just slap on the bonnet and sleep! 

Mhmm I remember hearing about that.  Good thing she stopped using it when she did! You know...I have yet to try mustard seed oil lol. *Adds to list of oils to try*


----------



## Aggie (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm all oiled up for the night and I have to admit the oils have kept my roots and hair super soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2012)

MaraWithLove

That Pure Mustard Seed Oil is Nice.  I thought it would 'stank' but it's not as Mustard-y as I thought.

Keep up the Good Work with Your Hair.  It looks nice.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 8, 2012)

oiled scalp & hair with ojon restorative treatment
applied ayurvedic paste of neem powder, neem oil and Tigi Superstar
cover hair with plastic cap


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have been sealing at night with monoi cloud from hairitage and sealing in the mornings with saravun castor seed oil. Tonight I did a scalp massage with Claudies scalp elixir, and moisturized with tea spritz and sealed my ends with ssi Gillian butter.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MaraWithLove
> 
> Cute Braid-Out! Ltown  Had a serious reaction.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, my hair loss was not because of this oil i did get soe eruptions,  i lost hair because of indigo reaction.


----------



## Minty (Feb 9, 2012)

HOT with coconut oil mixed with bamboo, biotin & MSM

with shampoo, tea rinse (green tea, hibiscus, & fenegreek) and DC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

Ltown I stand corrected.  For some reason, I thought it was the Pimento Oil.

Hmp.  You mean, I coulda' been using this oil all this time?

Lawd....I was scurrrrd because of what I 'thought' happened to you.

SMH.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown I stand corrected.  For some reason, I thought it was the Pimento Oil.
> 
> Hmp.  You mean, I coulda' been using this oil all this time?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, no problem they just happen so close but the pimento burned and gave me bump near the crown.  We know you ain't allergic to indigo i lost edges, and nape from it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

Ltown

I knew it had made your Scalp very, very Sore (Pimento Oil) 

And I thought that in combination with the Indigo caused you to have all those Hair Loss Problems.

But I thought the Strong Roots Pimento was highly involved in your issues as well.

I'll be keeping a close watch tho' because my Scalp gets irritated quickly.


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 9, 2012)

Moisturized with HV Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with HV Vatika Frosting.


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2012)

Just flat ion my hair (one-n-only) Argan oil...After applied a little KBN heavenly hair butter on ends...Rubbed rosemary pomade on my entire scalp...Hair is very silky & straight...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 9, 2012)

One pixhttp://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137007&stc=1&d=1328844046http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=137009&stc=1&d=1328844152

2 pix of pony-tail flat ion hair...My hair is starting to revert..lol...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 9, 2012)

Tonight I opened up my sample of cocasta oil to use on the length. It absorbed into my hair nicely. 

I scalp massaged with Sarvun's hair & scalp oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 9, 2012)

Just sealed my length with Hemp oil. I am wearing a braid out for work tomorrow. Hope it looks cute!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 9, 2012)

Drooling over Lita hair!!

This morning I sealed with kbb oil and tonight I will moisturize my ends with Claudie's Isha cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2012)

@Lita @againstallodds



Thanks for those Drool-worthy Pics Ladies!:notworthy

100% Eye Candy


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 10, 2012)

Sealed the length of my hair with hempseed oil last night. Thinking about wearing a twistout to work today...but not sure. 

NappyNelle hey girlie!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh Lita ! Your hair make me wanna


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 10, 2012)

bajandoc86  My hair looks fabulous! It's soft, defined, and blingy.   lol


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 10, 2012)

Did a HOT today before I washed.
On scalp: mix of coconut, eucalyptus, lavender, tea tree, and vitamin E (this has been helping keep my scalp itch and flake free for months  )
On length of hair: mix of grapeseed, safflower, and a little vitamin E.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought a bottle of Grape Seed Oil today on my Lunch Hour.

I've been wanting to re-up on that for quite a while.  

They had Walnut Oil (which I also wanted) and this Omega Oil w/Flaxseed 3, 6, 9. I wanted that too.

But only purchased the Grape Seed.  I'm really trying not to go in hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

NappyNelle

That Hemp Seed Oil is Bling-A-Licious!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2012)

Lita - love that hair!!!!


I just put some Shi Naturals Edge grow on my scalp and Bask Sweet Manna hair serum all over. Getting ready for my wash later tonight.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 10, 2012)

did a neem/brahmi oil rinse yesterday

dcing with maka, brahmi oil and Tigi Superstar conditioner tonight
ETA: oil scalp and hair with castor oil pomade before applying paste


----------



## winona (Feb 10, 2012)

Dog on Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil keep calling my name:/ I even got a 15% off coupon today.  Resist resist resist


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 10, 2012)

Lita thanks for the hair porn 
IDareT'sHair thanks for the mustard oil enthusiasm!

All you other ladies simply thank you for sharing the knowledge and opening my wallet to more oils.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 10, 2012)

My twistout was so soft and shiny today. That hempseed oil is tha TRUTH.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Gurl....me too!  *wallet wide open*erplexed

Got me buying Grape Seed Oil.  And I actually coulda' bought about 3 other ones too.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair Girl tell me about it!  My grocery trips become hair treatment trips! Coffee and tea down isle 4, oils down isle 5.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

MaraWithLove

Exxxxactly!

And I was eyeballing all the Teas and the Coffees

But only walked out with that 1 thing.  *so I'm proud*


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MaraWithLove
> 
> Exxxxactly!
> 
> ...




LOL congrats! That is a step forward! I'm proud!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2012)

@MaraWithLove

Thanks Ms. Lady!

Now, if I could just step away from these VD Sales with a little bit of my dignity left in tact.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 10, 2012)

Just finished moisturizing and sealing my hair and ends with JBCO tonight. It's a little moist so I will eait another hour or so until it dries a bit before heading to bed or I just might GHE it.


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Drooling over Lita hair!!
> 
> This morning I sealed with kbb oil and tonight I will moisturize my ends with Claudie's Isha cream.



beautyaddict1913 Aww,Thank you very much..I'm blushing...
I love your waves & hair

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2012)

Ms. Tiki said:


> Oh Lita ! Your hair make me wanna



Ms. Tiki IDareT'sHair MaraWithLove Brownie518

Thank you guys very much..I'm glad we can share tips & encourage each other,I'm really glad to be a part of this thread...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 11, 2012)

On the road..Just applied Marie Dean Peach curly cream,Marie Dean whipped raspberry mango butter on ends & Sealed with Rice bran oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 11, 2012)

Still oiling at least every other day.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 11, 2012)

My oil infusions are done!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

bajandoc86

Those sound Delish!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 11, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair Yep!  

I ended up doing a coconut oil infusion with cinnamon and black cumin seeds ....you can smell the hints of cinnamon wafting up once you open the bottle.  

I also did a herbal one - grapeseed oil infused with nettle, horsetail, fenugreek, chamomile, and a little neem. All of those herbs turned the oil a nice deep green colour.
I added Vit E to all of them. Hopefully this will be a nice scalp oil.

I am gonna gift some of the coconut oil - I infused 16 oz, there ain't no way Imma use all that. I have 20-11 other oils to use up 

Thanks choctaw for the advice! I'm excited to try more infusions.


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Feb 11, 2012)

bajandoc86 Did you use the powders or teas to infuse in your oil?


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 11, 2012)

Last night I did an overnight HOT with mahbringrahj oil. It didn't give me the slip that I got from the Brahmi Amla oil


----------



## winona (Feb 11, 2012)

Sealed with WG pomade before setting hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm back on that Pimento Oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 11, 2012)

Ms. Tiki I used the actual herbs/seeds. I have the powders too, but I figured that would make it harder to strain.

@IDareT'sHair I saw that strong roots pimento oil in the BSS today and my mind ran on you. How you liking it?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 11, 2012)

After my wash day routine I M&S with hair dew and cocasta oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 11, 2012)

Doing a HOT then oil rinse with cocasta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

bajandoc86

I really like it.  But I mixed it. *scurrrrd*

I have JBCO w/Pimento so I added some Strong Roots in there.  I also mixed some with Mustard Seed Oil.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey ladies, still oiling with different things ayurveda oil mixs and  sulfur mixtures nothing exciting just keep it moist

Lita, love your hair! 
winona, is WG wheat germ pomade and if so where do you get it?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 11, 2012)

I did a HOT with Claudie's Garden oil. 

After moisturizing with Saravun Broccoli hair cream, I sealed with Claudie's Montego Bay oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2012)

_*Pours Out Some Pure Argan Oil for Whitney Houston*_


----------



## winona (Feb 11, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, still oiling with different things ayurveda oil mixs and  sulfur mixtures nothing exciting just keep it moist
> 
> Lita, love your hair!
> winona, is WG wheat germ pomade and if so where do you get it?



Thank you I actually make the pomade.

Wheat Germ Pomade: 5:3 ratio hard butter (i like kokum) to oil (i use mostly WG and maybe a little grape seed) and a touch of glycerin.


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 11, 2012)

Moisturized with HV Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with grapeseed oil.
Scalp massage with my sulfur mix.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 11, 2012)

about to put coconut oil on my hair and stand in the shower. Does that count as a steam? lol this is the closest imma come to a sauna until im out of college


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, still oiling with different things ayurveda oil mixs and  sulfur mixtures nothing exciting just keep it moist
> 
> Lita, love your hair!
> winona, is WG wheat germ pomade and if so where do you get it?



Ltown Thank you...Really appreciate it..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 12, 2012)

winona said:


> Thank you I actually make the pomade.
> 
> Wheat Germ Pomade: 5:3 ratio hard butter (i like kokum) to oil (i use mostly WG and maybe a little grape seed) and a touch of glycerin.


 

Oh, I'm mixologist I will be trying that I have alot of WG. I use the aloe vera/WG mixture as pre poo, I got that recipe from Chicoro! thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudie Coffee Creme. Will use JBCO w/Pimento on Crown, Nape & Edges.

@Ltown since you a Mix-Master, we had some questions about Agave Nectar in the Coffee/Tea thread.

Come over there & help us out.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 12, 2012)

I oiled my scalp with grapeseed oil infused with horsetail, nettle, chamomile, and fenugreek.  I sealed my ends with castor oil, and the length of my hair with hempseed/avocado oil mix.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 12, 2012)

Sealed my length with hemp seed oil last night. I'm hoping this braid out will last until Wednesday... then I'll have time and energy to actually deep condition and twist my hair again.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 12, 2012)

Mixed 3 boxes of maka powder with soybean oil and will let it marinate for several months.

Mixed my henna gloss: karishma, brahmi oil with remainder of Tigi Bed Head Superstar and Lekair cholesterol conditioners.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 12, 2012)

Steamed with cocasta today. Will attempt to get oil rinses back into my routine and began adding oil to my conditioners again starting today. That was always a hit.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 12, 2012)

Moisturized with Optimum oil moisturizer & sealed with vitamin e oil.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 13, 2012)

Rinsed out henna gloss, soaked hair with ayurvedic tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip) and applied Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner. Used Hercules Sagemann rake and contour comb to distribute conditioner, detangle and remove shed hairs. Applied Crisco to scalp and edges, combed through and made braid/twists.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 13, 2012)

used Kinky Curly Knot today leavin in and sealed with almond oil...


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2012)

Doing a HOT with Nourish right now. Will oil rinse and follow with a cowash in a bit.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2012)

I have not been sealing as I should.  This morning applied some conditioner mixed with oil to my ends, spritzed it with water and sealed my ends with my shea butter blend. I really want to start baggying my ends. So will see if I can do that at least 1x this week.


----------



## billyne (Feb 13, 2012)

washed, deep condished, and sealed with jbco yesterday. will be rocking 10 braids under a hat for most of this week. it's supposed to be cold outside.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2012)

Used my Mustard Seed Oil mixed with Strong Roots Pimento Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just put some Shi Naturals Grow potion on my scalp and Bask Sweet Manna serum all over.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2012)

Use my home made portion mixture to the scalp(biotin,sulfur,castor oils, broculli seed oil, onion oil, garlic oils, black teas) use bask seven moisturizer.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 13, 2012)

Just rubbed some JBCO on hair & scalp

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Feb 13, 2012)

Tiiva on the scalp for a scalp massage
Sealed the length with a blend of hemp butter and crisco


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 14, 2012)

This morning I sealed with kbb oil. Tonight I massaged my scalp with Claudies elixir


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 14, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with my castor oil mix. Hair was refreshed last night with my homemade moisturising mix. Sealed with hempseed/avocado mix - this stuff keeps my twists so blingy!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 14, 2012)

doing an oil rinse: neem oil, Joico moisture recovery conditioner


----------



## Dominga11 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ltown said:


> Use my home made portion mixture to the scalp(biotin,sulfur,castor oils, broculli seed oil, onion oil, garlic oils, black teas) use bask seven moisturizer.


 
Your mix sounds really good, I might give that a try.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 14, 2012)

Hemp seed oil and I are still having a love affair. No more grape seed oil for me. I may still repurchase castor oil since I love it on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use Pure Jojoba Oil with my Leave-In and apply something else during M&S'ing. (Not sure what) Maybe Pumpkin Seed or Grape Seed Oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 14, 2012)

Massaged in some grapeseed last night.  I really think its my new year round staple.  I haven't needed another oil at all. 
 I heart you grapeseed.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 14, 2012)

Im boring! Just been wet bunning daily and sealing with kbb heavenly jojoba oil. That stuff smells sooo good! I have cranberry cocktail but I want more. I cant even tell you about the hair benefits but it has good ingredients (carrot seed oil and black seed oil).  Lemme go see what the flash sale is this week lol.


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2012)

Just rubbed some Hairtage cooling down cream on scalp,Applied Hairtage Macadamia butter on length & Sealed with Rice bran oil....Put hair in 3big braids & lose pin-up...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 14, 2012)

Ooh, ^^ Lita making me want to pull out either HH Jojoba butter or the Horsetail and soak my hair in it before washing. For now, I massaged some Shi Grow Potion on my scalp with MD Argan oil blend on the length.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 14, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with Nourish oil this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Ooh, ^^ *Lita making me want to pull out either HH Jojoba butter or the Horsetail and soak my hair in it before washing.* For now, I massaged some Shi Grow Potion on my scalp with* MD Argan oil blend* on the length.


 
@Brownie518 @Lita

And You makin' me wanna pull these out!

I still haven't used my MD Argan. 

I guess I can gone & use it nah, since I bought 2 today.


----------



## Lita (Feb 14, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Ooh, ^^ Lita making me want to pull out either HH Jojoba butter or the Horsetail and soak my hair in it before washing. For now, I massaged some Shi Grow Potion on my scalp with MD Argan oil blend on the length.



Brownie518 I have hand in hair syndrome 

..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Yes, use it!! And let me know what you think!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Brownie518

I ordered 1 in unscented and 1 in Ginger & White Tea.  I don't know what that "Sample" is, but it smells Guuud.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 14, 2012)

Lita said:


> Brownie518 I have hand in hair syndrome
> 
> ..
> 
> ...



Lita

 Me, too!!! Can't stop it. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I ordered 1 in unscented and 1 in Ginger & White Tea.  I don't know what that "Sample" is, but it smells Guuud.



My sample smells good, too. When I got the 4oz, it came in Vanilla so I got two more of those  SO loves it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @Lita
> 
> *Me, too!!! Can't stop it*.
> 
> ...


 
Lita Brownie518

Me Three!  Hands all up in my little-bitty hurr.

Brownie518

inocchio Lawd...I guess you been gettin' yo' massage on........


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 14, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita Brownie518
> 
> Me Three!  Hands all up in my little-bitty hurr.
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


>


 
Brownie518

I knew it!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 14, 2012)

Went with jbco for scalp and avocado but length


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 15, 2012)

Been sealing with EVCO like every other day sometimes i substitute with Vatika oil


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2012)

Did a pre poo with silk dreams,washed keracare,Silk Dreams Mocha Dc 45min,rinsed with bear fruits Coffee con,Silk Dreams Mocha leave-in..Applied a little pre on ends & sealed with coffee oil blend..My hair is soft,detangled & smells good...

*Silk Dreams pre/did a nice job as a pre,but I like it better on my ends..

Cant wait for my Coffee Bean Butter to arrive & Green Tea Butter too..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2012)

Did a HOTand oil rinsed this morning with Nourish oil. Steaming tonight with Nourish also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2012)

Rubbed in Hairitage Hydrations Castor Oil Infusion.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks to my Ms divachyk I've been oil rinsing and I L O V E, love it  Just oil rinsed with WGO and Avocado oil.  I guess 2012 is my year to embrace the oils


----------



## divachyk (Feb 15, 2012)

Nix08 said:


> Thanks to my Ms @divachyk I've been oil rinsing and I L O V E, love it  Just oil rinsed with WGO and Avocado oil.  I guess *2012 is my year to embrace the oils*



at the bolded...Mine too Nix08. I'm definitely enjoying oil rinsing. I'm really enjoying playing with oils. I have seen an improvement in my hair's health. Better slip and shine.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lita said:


> Did a pre poo with silk dreams,washed keracare,Silk Dreams Mocha Dc 45min,rinsed with bear fruits Coffee con,Silk Dreams Mocha leave-in..Applied a little pre on ends & sealed with coffee oil blend..My hair is soft,detangled & smells good...
> 
> *Silk Dreams pre/did a nice job as a pre,but I like it better on my ends..



Lita

I don't know if I missed it, but what do you think of the Mocha DC so far? 

And I love using PRE on my length/ends. It works great!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm about to soak my hair in a mix of amla, brahmi, hemp, and jbco. Stank, but I love it.


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> I don't know if I missed it, but what do you think of the Mocha DC so far?
> 
> And I love using PRE on my length/ends. It works great!



Brownie518 Hi,So far I like Silk Dreams Mocha Dc,It moisturized nicely,Detangled & gave slip..The scent is to die for..I just wish the texture was a little thicker..but it got the Job done...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2012)

Lita

Thanks for the review. I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 15, 2012)

You ladies are on a roll in this challenge. I have been keeping up with moisturizing my hair with my BB oil Moisturizer and castor oil. I gatta tell ya ladies, my hair feels sooooooo good and a great deal more manageable since using all this moisture and sealing. , She is in a really happy place right about now.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 15, 2012)

Did a HOT with Jojoba oil, then moisturized with ORS hair repair cream & sealed with ORS hair repair oil.


----------



## sheanu (Feb 15, 2012)

I sorta dropped out of commenting for while but still sealing. No longer oil rinsing but congrats to the ladies seeing results with this method!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 15, 2012)

Did a half-oil rinse with castor-hemp blend on my ends with my DC. Rinsed out beautifully! I sealed with coffee oil today and I will be trying out my rosemary oil soon (sometime later this week) as it's been sitting around for a month or so now!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 15, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with coconut, grapeseed, sweet almond, and castor oil w/some honey added for a new twist. Came out pretty nice though the honey was sticky..


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 15, 2012)

Moisturized my new growth with DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme. Oiled my ends with grapeseed oil.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 15, 2012)

overnight dc with maka, brahmi, amla powders, neem oil and Tigi Superstar conditioner. spray hair with moisturizing tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip) before applying the paste.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 16, 2012)

This morning I sealed my ends with kbb oil. Tonight I did a scalp massage with Claudies scalp elixir.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 16, 2012)

Misted with AVG/water, applied a little oil blend and sealed with unpetroleum jelly. I think the jelly seals better than the shea butter mix But I need to use the shea butter mix up.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 16, 2012)

oil rinse: neem oil and Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner


----------



## Ronnieaj (Feb 16, 2012)

Haven't posted in a while, but did a damp steam on dirty hair last night with mix of Mozeke amla infusion oil, mustard oil, and neem oil for 35 minutes, and then left on overnight until I washed this morning.  Hair felt delicious .


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2012)

Applied KBN Heavenly Butter on ends & Sealed with Rice Bran on ends only..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

Massaging in Purabody Naturals Capuauca Butter


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2012)

I did my oil mixture and use hairitage peach pomade(don't like that one) it fill like it has glycerin.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2012)

I ended up not washing my hair so I just put some more JBCO,Amla,Brahmi, hemp on and tied it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

Brownie518

That Combo Sounds Good.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> That Combo Sounds Good.



IDareT'sHair

It really is! And it makes my hair silky and shiny!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> It really is! *And it makes my hair silky and shiny!!*


 
Brownie518

It sounds like it would!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> It sounds like it would!



Yeah, you know how that hemp seed oil does


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, you know how that hemp seed oil does *


 
Brownie518

Yeah, I Do.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 16, 2012)

sprayed hair with tea (hibiscus, fenugreek, catnip)
applied fenugreek infused EVCO to scalp and hair
made chunky twists


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 17, 2012)

Still haven't shampooed or deep conditioned... but I did moisturize with Oyin's Frank Juice and sealed with hemp oil. My hair is very soft, does not feel heavy or coated, and has a nice sheen even through the rain.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 17, 2012)

Oil rinsed this morning with Nourish oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 17, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with diluted coffee and applied my oil mix for an overnight Hot/prepoo.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm doing a scalp massage with Bask Java Bean. Later, I'll warm up some Hairitage Horsetail butter and soak my hair as a prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2012)

Brownie518

Are you still using that Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme?


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Are you still using that Shi-Naturals Pre-Poo Buttercreme?



IDareT'sHair

Yes! I mainly use that as a moisturizer/sealer. When my hair is extra dry, I'll soak my hair in it for a while.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 18, 2012)

Did an oil steam last night


----------



## An_gell (Feb 18, 2012)

Did HOT with organic coconut oil.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 18, 2012)

did an overnight pre poo with wheat germ oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

Using a "Pre" Oil Treatment from _It's Perfectly Natural_ Will Cowash in a bit.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

How do you like the IPN Pre treatment? 

I slathered Shi Naturas Prepoo Buttercreme all over and put on a plastic cap and scarf and let it sit.


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2012)

Hairatage cooling cream on scalp....Hair back in a braided bun..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 18, 2012)

M&S with DB's daily leave in and hemp oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with Nourish oil this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

@Brownie518

Today was my 1st time using IPN Pre Was Treatment. It's nice and slightly 'tingly'. 

I put it on for the full 30 minutes with a Plastic Cap.

I took a peek at the 8 ounce jar and it's now like $29.00. ....

These folks be trippin'. Come On Now Son....that's ridiculous.

_*and you know i already feel some kind of way about her in the 1st place*_


----------



## winona (Feb 18, 2012)

Sealed my hair on Thursday with WG pomade and it is still uber soft.  I also did a curlformer set on Thursday and while it has been raining all day today my hair has not expanded at all


----------



## Nubenap22 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm not in the challenge but I'm oil rinsing today!! HHG!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 18, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Today was my 1st time using IPN Pre Was Treatment. It's nice and slightly 'tingly'.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

$29.00!!  I'm glad I have one open and two in the stash cuz that will not be me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *$29.00!!  I'm glad I have one open and two in the stash cuz that will not be me.*


 
Brownie518

Yeah, 29 Bucks.  Go take a look at it right Quick 

And that "Turn Me Loose" Detangler which I loved an 8 ounce is $17.00.  I thought I paid like 11?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2012)

This girl I met at work is suppose to be bringing me a bottle of Oil on Monday from Morroco or the Sudan that she uses.

She said she gets it from Sudanese Hair Salon for 10 bucks.

I hope she comes through.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 19, 2012)

NappyNelle said:


> Still haven't shampooed or deep conditioned... but I did moisturize with Oyin's Frank Juice and sealed with hemp oil. My hair is very soft, does not feel heavy or coated, and has a nice sheen even through the rain.



Did it again tonight. I will finally wash and deep condition tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudies isha cream...Sealed with Rice bran oil....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2012)

@Lita

That sounds good!

Using Claudie Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## winona (Feb 19, 2012)

Applied a little pequi oil. Blend to ends of hair

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2012)

winona

I really like Pequi Oil. 

I ran out & never re-upped.erplexed


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did a HOT/steamed with Nourish oil.


----------



## winona (Feb 19, 2012)

IDareT'sHair 

i got it fnwl.  I have been trying to convince my friend to throw a mixtress party so I can get rid of some of these oils:/  Right now it seems to be too much for me and my hubby to use up.  I have already done christmas, valentines, birthday gifts, just because gifts and I still have a crap load :O


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2012)

winona said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *i got it fnwl.* I have been trying to convince my friend to throw a mixtress party so I can get rid of some of these oils:/ Right now it seems to be too much for me and my hubby to use up. I have already done christmas, valentines, birthday gifts, just because gifts and I still have a crap load :O


 

winona

I got mine from there too!.....  Very nice.  

Sounds like a Fun Party!


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 19, 2012)

Moisturized with HV Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with grapeseed oil. Scalp massage with sulfur mix.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 19, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with avocado and wgo


----------



## choctaw (Feb 19, 2012)

using neem & coconut oils in mix of amla, brahmi, maka powders and Tigi Superstar conditioner. 

Sprayed hair with tea (catnip, hibiscus, fenugreek), applied castor oil pomade to scalp and smoothed ayurvedic paste throughout hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 19, 2012)

Put a little Hairitage Castor Infusion on and sealed with Marie Dean Argan blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2012)

I massaged in some Camille Rose Growth Oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 19, 2012)

I did a scalp massage on Friday night with my castor oil mix.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 19, 2012)

Applied Lenzi's Request to scalp, SD nourish oil on hair

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 19, 2012)

Used a heap of hemp my length. Currently under the steamer.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 19, 2012)

Golden75 said:


> Applied *Lenzi's Request* to scalp, SD nourish oil on hair
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 

Golden75


   at the throwback. I haven't seen that mentioned in a while. How is that working for you?


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 19, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion & sealed with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2012)

Massaged in some Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Revitalizer


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oiled my crown with my castor oil mix, it was a lil itchy.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 21, 2012)

oiled scalp and hair with last of the Ojon Restorative treatment. The container will be a cute jar for my solidified coconut oil.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 21, 2012)

Scalp massaged with jbco, applied avocado butter and tiny bit of argan to length after wet wrapping and drying my hair.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse yesterday with Nourish oil. Will do it again this morning.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @Golden75
> 
> 
> at the throwback. I haven't seen that mentioned in a while. How is that working for you?


 
Brownie518 - I have no clue .  I've been using it sporadically, but I am trying to be consistent, and use 4x a week.  I think I used it 2x last week.  

Only thing all posts said it smelled like peppermint or something (I thought I read this multiple times).  Mine smells like nothing, so I dunno if I got a dud erplexed

I emailed the owner, but they never responded .


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 21, 2012)

Applied SD Nourish oil this a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Did a Pre-Poo with "It's Perfectly Natural" Pre-Treatment.  It's a creamy oil mixture full of herbs & tingly.  Then Co-Cleansed.

Will use Pure Jojoba with my Leave-In and later some Camille Rose Growth Oil on Scalp.  Will moisturize with Hairitage's Yuzu Cream.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 21, 2012)

Oil rinse with blend of shikakai & neem oils and Joico Moisture recovery conditioner


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 21, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with Hair Trigger. Had it in for most of the day and plan to wash in a few hours.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 21, 2012)

M&S with DB 's leave in and hemp/CO mix


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 21, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger this morning and left it in. I'll be washing later on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Brownie518

Dang!  You jumped Skrait in this!

You Ain't Playin'  Got Yo' Fanga' on Da' Trigga:210:


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

It came at just the right time! LOL!! It feels good on my scalp, too. That castor oil makes it nice and thick. Mine smells like vanilla...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2012)

Brownie518

Mine smells 'decent' too.  I was scurrrrd cause of the _Onions!_

Not sure if it's vanilla.  It might be tho'?

All I know is it Don't Stank!....


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I don't smell onions or garlic, thank goodness. 
I pulled out my Shi Garlic conditioner last night. Speakin of stank...


----------



## Lita (Feb 21, 2012)

Just rubbed some espresso stimulating scalp cream on my edges & moisturized with Claudies isha cream..little rice bran oil on ends....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 21, 2012)

Moisturized with DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Creme (not a fan of the scent) and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 21, 2012)

Decided to try sealing with straight castor oil. Have seen a few people rave about it and figured I should try it. So wet the ends of my twist with water and then applied a nice dose of castor oil. I will do this all week to see if I notice the difference.


----------



## winona (Feb 22, 2012)

Hair was a little dry since I haven't used water based moisturizer since last Thursday so today I cowashed with Aussie moist, applied leave and sealed wit DM buttercream before slapping hair into knee high bun

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## choctaw (Feb 22, 2012)

oil rinse: neem & shikakai oils, Joico Moisture recovery conditioner
final rinse: diluted hibiscus, fenugreek catnip tea and acv


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 22, 2012)

detangling with the aid of my coconut oil infused with cinnamon and black cumin seeds.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 22, 2012)

Scalp massaged with Saravun hair/scalp oil and sealed with regular castor oil last night.

Sealed with CoCasta this morning.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2012)

Put some Hair Trigger on my nape area after work. 

Felt like messin with my hair, so I moisturized with some MD Shea Cocoa, sealing with MD Argan oil blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

Brownie518

Do you know when Claudie re-opens?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

Massaged in _"It's Perfectly Natural"_ Scalp Revival Hair Oil


----------



## faithVA (Feb 22, 2012)

Did my version of a HOT - Oiled scalp with coffee castor oil, rubbed it in and sat under my heat cap for 30 to 45 minutes.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 22, 2012)

This morning I sealed with kbb heavenly jojoba oil. I love that stuff. My hair was moist all day! The smell just does it for me lol. I'm adding it to my staples list! 

The next set of oils that I want to get are:
Argan
Babbasu
Hazelnut
Kukui nut
Macadamia
Rice Bran (an old favorite)

I want to mix them and add some fragrance!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

beautyaddict1913

Gone Beauty!  Make that Oil Gurl......


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lol IDareT'sHair I'm gon send you some! I'm calling it beauty's hot six oil lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2012)

@beautyaddict1913

Please don't leave out the Mineral Oil okay? And throw a coupla' 'cones' in there too.

Preferably Dimethicone and _Amethicone_ (is that a cone?)


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lmaooo! IDareT'sHair u want some lanolin and methylparabens?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yesterday morning did a HOT and oil rinse with Nourish oil. Last night did a HOT/steamed with Nourish oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 23, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudie's braid spray, and used JBCO/KBBHJO on scalp and hair


----------



## choctaw (Feb 23, 2012)

Oiled scalp and hair with coconut oil and made chunky twists. Rolled twists on strips of brown paper bag for a curly afro.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Lmaooo! @IDareT'sHair *u want some lanolin and methylparabens?*


 
beautyaddict1913

No, but I do want PLENTY of Proplyene Gycol (if you don't mind & it's not too much trouble)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

Massaging in "It's Perfectly Natural" Scalp Revival Hair Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2012)

^^ I just massaged in some It's Perfectly Natural Tea-lightful Shine. It's got green and black tea infused oils. It's not exactly tingling, but I am 'aware' of it, you know? Feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I just massaged in some *It's Perfectly Natural Tea-lightful Shine. It's got green and black tea infused oils. It's not exactly tingling, but I am 'aware' of it, you know? Feels good.*


 
Brownie518

*ignoring you* You made me Relapse.  

Altho' you know I ain't foolin' with IPN after she clowned me bad.........


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> *ignoring you* *You made me Relapse.*
> 
> Altho' you know I ain't foolin' with IPN after she clowned me bad.........



IDareT'sHair

Me? I made you relapse????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Me? I made you relapse????*


 
Brownie518

Um..Yeah...Pretty Much. 

Well okay put it this way:  Half the stuff (or maybe 3/4ths) I bought I wouldn't have.

I've already listed them and you know what they are.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Um..Yeah...Pretty Much.
> 
> ...



 Yeah, I'll have to keep my lists to myself for the next few months. I was gonna post my updated Wish List but....


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair the propylene glycol shouldn't be a problem lol! You are a mess!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, I'll have to keep my lists to myself for the next few months. *I was gonna post my updated Wish List but....*


 
@Brownie518 

Gone & Post it Gurl.........



beautyaddict1913 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *the propylene glycol shouldn't be a problem lol! You are a mess!!*


 
@beautyaddict1913

Just make sure you don't leave none of that _good stuff_ out Girl.....


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gone & Post it Gurl.........



I will, too


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 23, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted and M&S with quinoa and coffee cream and a bit of hemp oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 23, 2012)

I spritzed with Oyin's Frank Juice, applied sulfur oil to scalp, then added hemp seed oil to the length of my twists. I have them in loose bantu knots for waves in the morning. My hair ♥ oils.


----------



## winona (Feb 23, 2012)

Sealed with Ojon Restorative Mask  I love the smell

To all the coffee drinkers do you know what type of coffee smell Ojon Restorative mask is similar to?


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2012)

Prepoo'ed today with Chicoro's moisture drench avg/evoo/evco prepoo,
Shampooed with Avalon Organics Biotin thickening shampoo
Black tea and caffeine rinsed
Currently DCing with Keracare Creme Humecto
Will be using Keracare leave-in after washing out my dc
Sealing with JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2012)

Used a Little Grapeseed Oil in my Henna Mix.

After I cowash this Henna/Indigo out, I'll use Pure Jojoba with my Leave-In.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur mix plus some castor oil. Did a scalp massage.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 24, 2012)

Overnight prepooing with JBCO on my ends, Global Goddess Hair oil on my hair, Ovation on my nape, and Claudie's Elixir on my scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 24, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with Nourish oil this morning.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi ladies!

I haven't been on for a minute, but I'm still oiling.  I've run out of my whipped shea butter/oil mixtures (love this stuff!), but I've restocked and will be making another batch this weekend.  I can't wait!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2012)

Will Apply Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend with my Leave-In & Dry under Dryer.


----------



## winona (Feb 24, 2012)

Sealed with crisco  I used about a 2 tsp for my entire head so I hope I don't have any revision with my curlformers.


----------



## Lita (Feb 24, 2012)

Remoisturized with Donna Marie hair whip,applied Marie Dean whipped raspberry hair butter & sealed with Rice bran....Haritage cooling cream on scalp..Shi naturals edge serum on edges..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 24, 2012)

As a prepoo, I soaked my hair/scalp in Hair Trigger most of the day. Now, I have CPR on top of it. Plan to wash later on tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 24, 2012)

Applied sulfur oil.


----------



## YoursTrulyRE (Feb 24, 2012)

Haven't posted in awhile but I have been keeping up with my M&S. Tonight I used Shea moisture smoothie to moisturize and WHGO to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2012)

Massaged in some Tiiva Shea-Hemp Growth Pomade


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 25, 2012)

Moisturized with DB's cocoa smoothing cream and sealed with pura body's cupuacu butter,


----------



## Aggie (Feb 25, 2012)

I have not baggied in a loooong while, but my hair needs it tonight. So I am massaging my scalp with some sulfur mix, moisturizing with BB Oil Moisturizer and sealing with JBCO. I will DC again tomorrow but I don't know what I will be using for that as yet.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 25, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with Nourish oil this morning.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## choctaw (Feb 25, 2012)

did a shikakai/neem oil rinse this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2012)

Used "It's Perfectly Natural" Scalp Revival Hair Oil & Massaged in some Tiiva Naturals Shea-Hemp Growth Butter.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2012)

Prepooed with a mix of aloe vera juice & cocasta oil. Sealed with Nourish oil. Then steamed.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2012)

After DCing today, I used KeraCare leave-in conditioner, sealed with JBCO and O&O Argan Oil. My hair smells truly divine and feels amazingly soft


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 26, 2012)

Moisturized with Oyin's Frank Juice and applied sulfur oil to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2012)

Massaged in "It's Perfectly Natural" Scalp Revival Hair Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 27, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudie's Balancing Daily moisturizer and sealed with Marie Dean Argan blend


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 27, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with claudie's elixir, misted with water, applied quinoa and coffee cream and seald ends with tiffani pomade.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 27, 2012)

Misted, moisturized, and sealed with grapeseed oil before bed.  Put an extra layer of mango butter on my ends.  Crosswrapped my hair so my ends would be protected.


----------



## Americka (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm not in the challenge, but I sealed my freshly washed and air dried hair with sunflower oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 28, 2012)

Doing a HOT and oil rinse with Silk Dream's PRE this morning.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 28, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use:  Pure Jojoba with leave-in & dry under dryer.

Will M&S with Hairitage Hydration's Sprout on Scalp & Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2012)

Americka said:


> *I'm not in the challenge, but I sealed my freshly washed and air dried hair with sunflower oil.*


 
Americka

oke:oke:Hmp.  Once you post in herrah, you become part of this Challenge.  

So we got you Nah.


----------



## Americka (Feb 28, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Americka
> 
> oke:oke:Hmp.  Once you post in herrah, you become part of this Challenge.
> 
> So we got you Nah.


 I guess that was in the fine print in the first post!  

Off to moisturize with NTM Silk Touch Leave in and seal with sunflower oil. Thanks for allowing me to join the challenge!


----------



## lamaria211 (Feb 28, 2012)

i did a HOT with EVCO, Wild growth oil, Wheat germ oil, rosemary essential oil and castor oil over night


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 28, 2012)

Sulfur oil on the scalp.


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 28, 2012)

Misted, moisturized, and sealed my hair with grapeseed oil.  Applied mango butter to my ends.  Crosswrapped my hair for bed.


----------



## Nix08 (Feb 29, 2012)

Did an oil rinse today. I'm going to need to mix up some more real soon.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 29, 2012)

I plan to wash in the morning so I just put on some Hair Trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 29, 2012)

Massaged in a little Hair Trigger (just to try it out).


----------



## LaidBak (Feb 29, 2012)

I too plan on washing in the morning, so I put Hair Trigger on my scalp, and Global Goddess Hair oil on the rest of my hair.  I baggied up for the night.

The Hair Trigger doesn't smell as bad as sulfur oils do, but it still isn't pleasant enough for me to use all over everyday.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 29, 2012)

soaked hair with catnip, fenugreek, hibiscus tea
Oil rinse: neem oil, Joico Moisture recovery conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger Hair Oil *baggying*


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 1, 2012)

I put on some CPR and added JBCO cut with a little Nourish oil and got under the dryer. 

After moisturizing, I sealed with MD Argan Oil blend.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oiled scalp with castor oil.....did a lil scalp massage.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 1, 2012)

Still been scalping and sealing with castor-hemp mix. May do a rinse tomorrow, not sure yet!


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 1, 2012)

Wash day.  Grapeseed oil has softened my hair so much that I had to use a protein condish to strengthen it back up again.  
Afterwards sealed with grapeseed again cause I  it!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and gave myself a quick, brisk scalp massage. Sitting under my heating cap for 20 minutes. (My version of a HOT). Will then cowash with Nature's Gate Chamomile Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

Wash Day!  *YAY*

Will use Marie Dean Argan Blend with my Leave In & Dry under dryer

Then will Massage in Hair Trigger Oil


----------



## winona (Mar 2, 2012)

Used tea tree pomade on scalp as I braided hair to a bun

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 2, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

Brownie518

Girl....I was gone massage in sum trigga' but I did "indigo" tonight and it said wait 48 hours after color.

So, I opted for HH "Sprout" instead.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 2, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl....I was gone massage in sum trigga' but I did "indigo" tonight and it said wait 48 hours after color.
> 
> So, I opted for HH "Sprout" instead.



Good idea. I bet that Trigga could eat a scalp up if you let it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Good idea. *I bet that Trigga could eat a scalp up if you let it*


 
Brownie518

Yeah...Me Too!

And I don't want no mess with my New Precious!....


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 2, 2012)

Misted my hair hair with liquid leave in, Layered on some global goddess hair oil all over, lined my front edges with JBCO, and sealed my ends with mango butter.
Good night!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 2, 2012)

Moisturized with Oyin's Frank Juice, massaged scalp with sulfur oil, then sealed length with hemp seed oil. Currently baggying.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2012)

Massaged in Strong Roots Pimento Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 3, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 3, 2012)

Just sealed with JBCO/KBBHJ Oil mix


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 3, 2012)

Did a HOT/steamed with Silk Dreams Pre.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 3, 2012)

Going to do an oil rinse after my clarifying wash with elucence volumizing clarifying poo.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 3, 2012)

Currently doing an HOT with kbb heavenly (used up) and my jbco and peppermint oil mix. I was so generous you can fry a whole turkey on the back of my neck right nah lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Currently doing an HOT with kbb heavenly (used up) and my jbco and peppermint oil mix. *I was so generous you can fry a whole turkey on the back of my neck right nah lol*


 
beautyaddict1913 

Lawd You Crazy!


----------



## Americka (Mar 3, 2012)

Sealed with sunflower oil...


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 4, 2012)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Currently doing an HOT with kbb heavenly (used up) and my jbco and peppermint oil mix. I was so generous *you can fry a whole turkey on the back of my neck right nah* lol







Did an oil rinse with Nourish oil.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 4, 2012)

HOT with Enso Serum


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 4, 2012)

Grapeseed oil, oh how I  thee!  
DC'd earlier today.  Used my wheat germ oil and JBCO along with condishes.  Final step before blowdrying was a good all over spritzing with grapeseed oil and water from a spray bottle.  My hair is amazingly soft and bouncy!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 4, 2012)

Doing a HOT then oil rinse with PRE this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 4, 2012)

Just purchased some castor oil; I've been without it for a long time and I'd like to use it on my ends again.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 4, 2012)

Tonight I sealed with HTN growth oil. Smh. This was my first time using it and I love it already!


----------



## winona (Mar 5, 2012)

Applied an oil mix to my scalp JBCO, Grapeseed Oil, tea tree, peppermint, and lemongrass


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use Marie Dean Argan Oil Blend with my Leave-In and massage in Hair Trigger once dry.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 5, 2012)

Is there a part 2 to this challenge?? I see it was suppose to be until 03/01. If part 2 I would like to join!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

lovestarr

I will start a new thread 04/01.  Your response has automatically added you to the Challenge 

Please list what oils you'll be using, how often, etc......

Thanks Lady!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 5, 2012)

I spritzed my hair with my ayurvedic +herbal blend tea then sealed with my hempseed/avocado/vit E oil mix.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 5, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:
			
		

> lovestarr
> 
> I will start a new thread 04/01.  Your response has automatically added you to the Challenge
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!!! Will post my regi in a few!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2012)

lovestarr said:


> *Thanks so much!!! Will post my regi in a few!!*


 
lovestarr

:welcome3:

Glad to Have You


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 5, 2012)

Here are the oils I will using every day in different ways - I will use them to rinse, massage, baggy, and seal:

JBCO
EVCO
Dubar vatika oil
Hairveda vatika frosting
EVOO
Grapeseed oil
Jojoba oil
Neem oil
Different essential oils

I will also be doing tea rinses with different Ayurvedic powders that I will infuse into EVCO


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 5, 2012)

Did a HOT followed by an oil rinse this morning with Silk Dreams PRE.


----------



## Lita (Mar 5, 2012)

Doing a pre with coffee pomade...Smeels really good/nicely whipped & it has coffee grains in it...My hands & hair smeel so good...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam (Mar 5, 2012)

about to M&S with whipped ends and walnut oil


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2012)

Spritzed my ends and then sealed with a shea butter blend and combed them through with a wide tooth comb.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 5, 2012)

Sealed with EVCO and off to bed


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 6, 2012)

Was able to get two day hair sealing with castor oil +hot six oil yesterday


----------



## toinette (Mar 6, 2012)

last night, spritzed with water, moisturized with QP Mango butter and sealed with Crisco


----------



## choctaw (Mar 6, 2012)

sealed with Crisco


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 6, 2012)

Moisturizer with ORS hair lotion & sealed with ORS coconut oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 6, 2012)

Applied KBCO/KBBHJ last night to hair & scalp.  Applied KBBHJ to hair this a.m.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with grapeseed oil today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 6, 2012)

Did a spritz of fenugreek, amla, brahmi, and maka after cowash. Sealed with EVCO


----------



## choctaw (Mar 6, 2012)

m&s with blend of rosewater, castor oil, HS 14-in-1


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 6, 2012)

M&S with CJ smoothing lotion and cocasta oil


----------



## winona (Mar 7, 2012)

After sprayed my hair with a water mix sealed with Ceramide Oil Blend


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trig'ga!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 7, 2012)

HOT with EVCO and tea rinse with black tea (didn't rinse out) prior to DC


----------



## Americka (Mar 7, 2012)

Sealed with sunflower oil...


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a little peeved. The grocery store near me no longer carries rice bran oil. I ended up getting some coconut and sweet almond oil instead. I did see that there were other fancy oils like walnut and grapeseed oil. Anyway, tomorrow is wash day so I oiled up my hair with both the sweet almond oil and coconut oil as a pretreatment.


----------



## winona (Mar 8, 2012)

I couldn't help myself I applied ceramide pomade after my CoWash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger.


----------



## choctaw (Mar 8, 2012)

acv rinse to get rid of chlorine
oil rinse and braid to dry


----------



## Aggie (Mar 8, 2012)

Just finished moisturizing with Kerecare Oil Moisturizer with Jojoba Oil. My hair feels wonderful. Now I am baggying for a couple hours before bed.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2012)

Massaged in some Hair Trigger today. 

Did a nice oil rinse with Safflower oil the other day.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 9, 2012)

Still oiling, I haven't posted because i just grab a bottle of oil mixture that I don't remember what's in it. Too many bottles laying around. 
I'm sure we posted oil guide here but it's probably embedded:

Oils for Conditioning

•Best Choices: Coconut, Olive, Avocado, and Castor Oil
•These oils are high in saturated or monounsaturated fat. Oils in this category are easily absorbed through the cuticle layer into the inner cortex of the hair. Once the oil is inside it can give the strands a bit more strength against breakage.
•Best Use: Apply generously to dry hair an hour or more before shampooing. For a faster treatment, cover with a plastic cap and sit under a bonnet dryer for 20 minutes on low.
•These oils should not be applied to wet hair because water will only prevent the oil from absorbing (remember water and oil don’t mix). 
•Coconut, Olive, Avocado, and Castor Oil are considered medium to heavy oils. If you have fine natural hair, don’t use these to style or your hair may turn out stiff and piecey looking.

 Oils for Sealing
•Best Choices: Almond , Grapeseed, Flaxseed, and Sunflower Oil
•These oils that are high in polyunsaturated fat. Polyunsaturated fats stay on the surface of the strand instead of absorbing inside. When the goal is to seal moisture into your hair, you need oils that stay on the top cuticle layers.
•Best Use: Make your own finishing spray by putting one of these oils in a mister or spray bottle. Spray on damp or dry hair to seal in moisture or add shine to a wet set or blow out. 
•These oils can also be used as pre-shampoo oil treatments when you don’t have time to wait for the benefits of a conditioning oil.
•Almond, Grapeseed, Flaxseed, and Sunflower Oil are light enough to be used on fine strands without making them look weighed down and greasy.

*None of the oils mentioned here last longer than 1 year once opened. *Expired oils make your hair more prone to sun damage, so they are not worth using. Maximize the shelf life of your oils by keeping them away from heat and light. Store them in a cool, dry place like a kitchen pantry or a closet instead of the bathroom cabinet.

Note to the bold don't get oil happy have open everything like me!


----------



## divachyk (Mar 9, 2012)

Great post Ltown. I can't remember if I've seen this before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

Wash Day!

Will use Marie Dean Argan Blend with my Leave-In and Hair Trigger on Scalp.


----------



## winona (Mar 9, 2012)

Sealed my curl former set with ceramide pomade.  It smells sooo yummy.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 9, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with grapeseed oil today.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 9, 2012)

Did an oil rinse with Avocado and Wheat germ oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2012)

Getting ready to massage in some Hair Trig'ga


----------



## choctaw (Mar 9, 2012)

shampoo with Giovanni 50:50
condition with Joico Moisture Recovery
seal with neem leaf oil (neem infusion in olive oil)
braid to dry


----------



## faithVA (Mar 9, 2012)

Dang! Forgot to do my hot before I DCd  Will have to try again next week


----------



## divachyk (Mar 10, 2012)

Oil rinsed with wheat germ
Sealed in moisturizer with Enso Serum


----------



## choctaw (Mar 10, 2012)

mixed ayurvedic powders and conditioner with neem oil and made a paste for overnight dc


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2012)

Doing a HOT and oil rinse with grapeseed oil.


----------



## sheanu (Mar 10, 2012)

Just made a brahmi oil infusion which I mixed with my bhringraj oil: will use 3x week. Using minoval on my edges too (and only on the edges cuz that stuff is drying!) Also making a garlic oil infusion to use on wash days  cuz the shedding was getting out of control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Exlir


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 10, 2012)

Amla oil on scalp right now with a baggy of EVCO on hair


----------



## Aggie (Mar 10, 2012)

Baggying now for one hour only. Nothing for my scalp tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2012)

Sampled a little of my Homemade Coffee Oil. 

Next time I make it, I will let it 'rest' for at least 2 weeks.

I used: Olive, Coconut & Ground Columbian Supreme.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 10, 2012)

Moisturized with Oyin's Frank Juice and sealed with hemp seed oil. I will probably do a pre-poo with castor oil tomorrow.


----------



## choctaw (Mar 10, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sampled a little of my Homemade Coffee Oil.
> 
> Next time I make it, I will let it 'rest' for at least 2 weeks.
> 
> I used: Olive, Coconut & Ground Columbian Supreme.



IDareT'sHair,

sounds like a nice blend to use in your henna pastes and dc. If the coconut oil solidifies you have a pomade for your ends and a nice scalp massage/pre-poo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2012)

choctaw said:


> @IDareT'sHair,
> 
> *sounds like a nice blend to use in your henna pastes and dc. If the coconut oil solidifies you have a pomade for your ends and a nice scalp massage/pre-poo.*


 
choctaw

This is an Honor (coming from you) 

I wish you coulda' stopped me from dumping that Coffee in there without that Cheesecloth. 

And makin' a mess.

Yes, it had solidified this a.m.  I had poured it in Pointy-Tipped Bottles, I just ran hot water over one of them and applied.  I like it so far.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2012)

Doing a HOT/prepoo with SD's Pre.


----------



## choctaw (Mar 11, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> choctaw
> 
> This is an Honor (coming from you)
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

T,

I would need a database with RSS feeds to LHCF to keep track of your stash 

I think you will enjoy your "skrong" coffee oil. Both oils are penetrating; coconut reduces hygral fatigue; and the coffee strengthens, cleanses and softens hair. You done good, Grasshopper. The force is STRONG in this one!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2012)

choctaw

Thanks Ms. Lady!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 11, 2012)

My moisture-drench prepoo is predominantly very oily, so I will post it in here as my oil rinsing. I usually pour it all over my hair and scalp and keep it on for a minimum of 1 hour. Right now this stuff is pouring down all over my neck and shoulders Gatta go wash it out and complete my DC day early today.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 11, 2012)

Sealed my ends with moisturizer and sunflower oil this morning.  

I noticed that this challenge ended 1 March.  Is there going to be a new thread?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2012)

@LaidBak

I will start the new Thread March 31st.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sealed last night w/ SD Nourish


----------



## SimJam (Mar 12, 2012)

Ive kinda dropped off with my sealing, since HV whipped ends seems to do the job so nicely. 

what Ive been doing though is overnight pre-poos with oils the day before wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2012)

Based My Scalp tonight with Summit Sensitive Scalp.  Will try to get Relaxed tomorrow.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 12, 2012)

IDareT'sHair will we see your reveal in the relaxer reveal thread??

I did an oil rinse today....avocado, olive and wheat germ oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2012)

Nix08

No time soon.erplexed


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 12, 2012)

Just put a whole heap of coconut oil in my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 12, 2012)

I,ve only been moisturizing with BB Oil Moisturizer with Castor Oil which has been doing a fine job keeping my hair moist. 

No sealing this week, but maybe next week I might start again - depends on how my hair feels.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with SD Pre this morning.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sealed with MD Argan oil blend


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 13, 2012)

Moisturized with Optimum hair lotion and sealed with tea tree oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 13, 2012)

cherry.a said:


> Moisturized with Optimum hair lotion and sealed with tea tree oil.


 
@cherry.a - Just want to be sure the tea tree oil is mixed with a carrier oil, and not just pure-straight....

ETA: Sealed with SD Nourish


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

Will Use Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend with my Leave-In and Use Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" after dry.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 13, 2012)

Going to do a clarifying wash tonight and will include a oil rinse with wheat germ and avocado oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 13, 2012)

M&S with hair dew and Enso's serum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2012)

curlyhersheygirl

You workin' that Enso Serum!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 13, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse this morning with vatika frosting.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2012)

I did an ayur-tea rinse today followed by DC with SD vsc.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 13, 2012)

Tonight, I moisturized with Oyin's Frank Juice, the prepped for a braid out with gel and hemp seed oil.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 14, 2012)

Scalp massaged with jbco
Sealed with avocado butter


----------



## choctaw (Mar 14, 2012)

co-wash with Suave Humectant
used eco custard as leave-in and braid to dry


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 14, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with vatika frosting this morning.

So I wasn't patient enough to leave the oil alone for 2 weeks. Last night I strained it a million times  and it still has coffee grounds in it. By the time I got done I felt the amount of oil I ended up with was not worth the effort. But we all know a little bit of oil goes a long way . Next time I will use a coffee grounds in a coffee filter in the oil.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 14, 2012)

Did a tea rinse with Ayurvedic powders, DC'd, then a final black tea rinse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2012)

Massaging in Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have a mix of hemp, jbco, brahmi, amla, wheat germ, and rice bran soaking on my head before I wash later on.


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 15, 2012)

Oiled my ends with grapeseed oil.
Planning a HOT treatment with avocado and vitamin E oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 15, 2012)

For anyone interested:

*Hair Trigger*

15% off orders of $25 and up until 3/17

Code: TRIGGER15
http://www.hairtriggergrowthelixir.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2012)

Massaged in Hairitage Hydrations "Jar of Joe" Coffee Hair Creme.

Picked up some Trigger too!  Thanks Brownie518


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 15, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my edges, then massaged my whole scalp with sulfur oil. I need to focus on my edges more. I already have thin baby hair in that area genetically.


----------



## winona (Mar 15, 2012)

Still sealing with some type of oil or pomade ~ every 2 days  My hair feels so soft and moisturized right now.  DCed yesterday with my last bit of Silicon Mix (I have more at home), applied ASIAN Leave in and sealed with WG Pomade.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2012)

Doing a HOT and oil rinse with vatika frosting.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 16, 2012)

Sealed with SD Nourish - hair felt so good.  Ceramides work for me


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 16, 2012)

Moisturized with some b.a.s.k. Silk Latte detangling milk and sealed with jBCO with a little Nourish oil in it for scent.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 16, 2012)

Golden75 said:
			
		

> Sealed with SD Nourish - hair felt so good.  Ceramides work for me



What is SD Nourish?


----------



## choctaw (Mar 16, 2012)

Did an overnight dc with maka, brahmi, amla, fenugreek powders; neem and coconut oil; and Suave Humectant conditioner. 

Rinsed out with water today and followed with oil rinse using hibiscus neem oil and Joico Moisture Recovery conditioner.


----------



## Lita (Mar 16, 2012)

Applied Brahmi pomade on scalp,damp hair with warm water,Donna Marie super butter cream,B.A.S.K Java on ends & sealed the very tip with Rice bran...Hair is nice & silky/smeels very good...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2012)

LaidBak said:


> *What is SD Nourish?*


 
LaidBak

Silk Dreams Hair Oil (SD)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2012)

Wash Day:

I did a Pre-Treatment with "It's Perfectly Natural" Pre-Treatment Oil Blend
and will Use Marie Dean Argan with my Leave-In & Follow up with Hair Trigger after my Hair is Dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger!

*Love, Love, Love the Trigger.*


----------



## faithVA (Mar 16, 2012)

Oiled my scalp with coffee castor oil blend and massaged it in. Sitting under my heat cap for about 30 minutes. My version of a HOT. Will cowash in the morning.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 17, 2012)

Did an overnight oil prepoo with Sulu Max Grow on my scalp and Global Goddess Hair oil on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2012)

Just Massaged in Hair Trigger!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 17, 2012)

Did a pretreatment with coconut and sweet almond oils. My hair feels so much better and stronger after a good wash. Sealed with coconut oil afterward.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 18, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil yesterday. Doing a HOT with sunflower oil this morning.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't know, should making an oil blend evoke so much joy

Oils used:
Wheat germ
Avocado
Sunflower
Hemp
Flax
Flax seed
Vitamin E
Lemongrass

I've put my new blend in my hair for today's oil treatment....


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 18, 2012)

Did an oil treatment yesterday with vatika oil followed by an ayur rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 18, 2012)

Put hemp seed oil in my hair last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2012)

Applied a little Home-made Coffee Oil


----------



## choctaw (Mar 19, 2012)

oil rinse: hibiscus oil and Joico moisture recovery conditioner
leave-in: eco styler custard
braid to dry


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 19, 2012)

Did a hot prepoo with vatika frosting 1 hr before DC.  Will rinse and seal with coconut oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger!


----------



## Lita (Mar 19, 2012)

Sunday-pre poo with coffee pomade,washed with keracare sulfate free poo,Marie Dean Peach Dc 45min,Bear fruit desert leave in,Jave bean on length,sealed with Rice bran...HairTrigger on scalp..Hair air dry 6 large braids...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 19, 2012)

Massaged my scalp with Claudie's elixir,misted  and M&S with Kyra's mango butter and a smidge of Avosoya.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 19, 2012)

Going to do an oil rinse with my oil blend soon...


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 19, 2012)

Applied hemp seed oil to the length of my hair.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 19, 2012)

Moisturized and sealed with sweet almond oil.


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 19, 2012)

Moisturized with ORS hair lotion and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 19, 2012)

Checking in! I hadn't used oil for a while because the only oil I had home was breaking me out. Today, however, my Claudie's package arrived.  I sealed with the Tiffani ceramide  pomade and scalped with Scalp Elixir. I really love the pomade already and can tell it will last for a while!  I'm sure the scalp elixir won't disappoint!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 19, 2012)

Applied my castor oil mix to my scalp. Used my hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oil mix to seal the length of my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 19, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudie's Frappe and sealed with Hydratherma Naturals oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 19, 2012)

Massaged castor oil into my edges, and put hemp seed oil on my length. YUM.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 20, 2012)

Moisturized with Claudie's braid spray, and sealed with Tiffani Pomade


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 20, 2012)

Doing a HOT and oil rinse this morning with sunflower oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2012)

Wash Day!

Applied Hair Trigger this a.m.

Will use: Marie Dean's Argan Blend with my Leave-In under Dryer

*After Dry, will massage in some Hair Trigger*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 20, 2012)

I used Claudie's leave in and sealed with Enso's serum after my wash routine.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have my hair soaking in CoCasta right now.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 20, 2012)

Used just jojoba oil on dripping wet hair to seal today. Feels nice


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2012)

Just moisturize my hair with B.A.S.K silk & honey latte milk,Claudies Isha cream on top Sealed ends with Darcy's Pumpkin oil....Brahmi pomade on scalp...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 20, 2012)

I did a scalp massage with sulfur oil, and added extra to my edges. I also applied castor oil to the ends of my braids.


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 21, 2012)

Did a scalp massage with sulfur oil, moisturized, and sealed with hemp seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2012)

Will massage in a little Trigger this morning and again this evening (after work)


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2012)

Did my version of a HOT last night. Misted my hair and scalp with water, oiled my scalp with my coffee castor oil blend and sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2012)

Sealed up with Marie Dean Argan Blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2012)

Came home this evening and did a nice Massage with Da' Trigga'


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

Goin' hard on that Trigga, I see!!

I just moisturized and sealed it all up with some JBCO scented with Nourish oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2012)

@Brownie518

I. Can't. Pull. Myself. Away. From. Using. It.  Seriouslyerplexed

I'm. Addicted. 

That & that "Jar Of Joe"

*cries*


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

That Joe is so nice! So rich and moisturizing!! I think mine shipped yesterday, the bigger jar.  I want to try the one from the Pomade Shop, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2012)

Brownie518

Keep me posted on the one from the Pomade Shop (Comparison).

But I Lurves HH "Jar of Joe"  

Don't you have b.a.s.k. Java Bean?  If so how does that one compare with Joe?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 21, 2012)

I sealed with my hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oil mix, and have been baggying all day under my OT cap.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Keep me posted on the one from the Pomade Shop (Comparison).
> 
> ...



The Java Bean is more like a grease/pomade while the Joe is a thick, rich cream. 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> *The Java Bean is more like a grease/pomade while the Joe is a thick, rich cream.*
> 
> @IDareT'sHair


 

@Brownie518

I shoulda' known you had it.

The one from the Pomade Shop sounds like it would be a Pomade/Grease? Lita

I'm really curious about Claudie's? Hey, I might ask Hairitage to come up with something with Ceramides......


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I shoulda' known you had it.
> 
> ...



Yeah, you should! I love Hairitage. I've been using that Silk n Aloe and its lovely!! I ordered that Coconut Yuzu joint, too, thanks to you!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2012)

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, you should! I love Hairitage. I've been using that Silk n Aloe and its lovely!! *I ordered that Coconut Yuzu joint, too, thanks to you!! *


 
Brownie518

Yeah...Girl You really needed that.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 21, 2012)

About to do a scalp massage with sulfur oil.


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I shoulda' known you had it.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Brownie518 Hi,Yes the pomade shops Rosemary & Peppermint are more of a grease & the Coffee one is a cream...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2012)

Applied Bad Boy Trigger


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 22, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse later the evening


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 22, 2012)

Sealed up with some Nourish oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2012)

Brownie518

B.....I can't put it down.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair

I see that!! LOL! I'll be back on it hard come Saturday after my wash. After that, it's on


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2012)

Brownie518 

I want that 32 ounce to get me to BF '12 after I open it,  but I know it won't.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 22, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I want that 32 ounce to get me to BF '12 after I open it,  but I know it won't.


IDareT'sHair

No, I don't think it will, either. I've been wondering how long this 16oz will last me. Not long at all  I massage mine in and use it before washing. I like to soak my hair overnight and leave it all day.


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 22, 2012)

Scalp massage with sulfur oil.
Applied hemp seed oil to length of my hair.
Growth Foundations Pomade on my edges.


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 22, 2012)

Did a HOT with Queen Helene Jojoba oil, airdryed then moisturized with ORS hairepair cream and sealed with ORS hairepair vital oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2012)

Used Marie Dean Argan Oil Blend in White Tea with my Leave-In.

Will Massage in some Trigger after it's dry.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 23, 2012)

Forgot my oil blend during my steam so I did an oil rinse....


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 23, 2012)

Massaged some grapeseed oil into the NG at my crown.  

Its getting hot and muggy where I am.  Time to switch to my summertime haircare regimen of lighter oils.     So it may be time for me to go back to sunflower oil.  I also ordered some almond butter.  Gonna see how that works out.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 23, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil yesterday.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 23, 2012)

Shay72 said:
			
		

> Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil yesterday.



Do you like sunflower for HOTs?  I always figured it was too light to be useful for a HOT.  Have you had good results?


----------



## choctaw (Mar 23, 2012)

oil rinse: hibiscus oil and mix of Joico Moisture recovery and Suave Humectant


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 23, 2012)

LaidBak
I  this oil. My hair was not laying down as well as I know it can so I figured I needed to get back on my ceramide kick. I did a HOT 2x/ with this oil and I saw an immediate difference .


----------



## winona (Mar 24, 2012)

Washed and dced hair them seal with wg pomade into 9 twists prepping hair for braiding and twists tomorrow


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 24, 2012)

Welp y'all...its been a while, but I'm tryna get my hair back in order...I've been sick and energiless (I'm still not 100% well, but feeling much better and working on completely eradicating the problem).  I still have lots of castor oil, but I gotta get some more of my other favorites.  

Oh oils, how my hair has missed and loves you.  

Will be oil rinsing after my dc...castor oil and whatever other oil(s) I still have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger Growth Elixir


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi Ladies!

I'm just checking in.  Still using my beloved oils, and I have to say they've been a lifesaver when it comes to detangling my wash n' go's.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 24, 2012)

Checking in. Washed, conditioned, yadda yadda and sealed with Qhemet Biologics Castor & Moringa Softening Serum. I really like that this comes with a pump so I don't have to put my finger in the oil. Will have to get pump bottles for my other oils now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 24, 2012)

Just massaged in some Hair Trigger


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 24, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with sulfur oil and braided my hair for bed.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 24, 2012)

Used Claudie's elixir on my scalp and did a scalp massage.  Put Claudie's edge balm on my edges and her ends insurance on my ends.  Put sunflower oil on my hair (trying something new). Put on my plastic cap, scarf, and turbie twist.  Time for bed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2012)

Massaged in some Coffee Hair Creme (Hairitage's Jar Of Joe).  

Also, touched my problem areas with a little CR Growth Oil because it was close by.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2012)

Doing a HOT/steam with sunflower oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 25, 2012)

Moisturized with DB coconut lemongrass transitioning creme, sealed with hemp seed oil.
Applied sulfur growth foundations peppermint pomade to edges.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 25, 2012)

sealed with castor/apricot oil.  didnt even know i had an almost full bottle of apricot oil.  yay me.  lol


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 25, 2012)

Covered my hair with CPR and slapped on some JBCO and hemp seed and went under the dryer. Nice.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 25, 2012)

Massaged sulfur oil into my edges. I should do a blog entry to keep myself accountable.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sealed my hair with my hempseed/avocado/grapeseed oil mix, and oiled my scalp with my castor oil mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2012)

Will Use Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend with my Leave-In and Massage Hairitage Hydration's "Sprout" in after it's dry.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 26, 2012)

Will do an oil rinse when I cowash


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2012)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will Use Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend with my Leave-In and Massage Hairitage Hydration's "Sprout" in after it's dry.


 
Since it's cooled down considerably here, I' decided stay on Trigger this week.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 26, 2012)

Haven't checked in but always seling with oil and butters like hv cocasta oil, homemade mix of jojoba, broccoli, onion, garlic, evco.  Butters:  hairtage, sarauvun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2012)

Ltown

Well...thanks for checking in!


----------



## billyne (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey ya'll..still oiling up my napps   i was happy for about 2 weeks when the weather was warm here and i could use my beloved coconut oil but now its back cold again so im back using my jbco. Having helmet head is so not sexy.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2012)

Doing a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 27, 2012)

Did an oil rinse being particular about applying it to my new growth.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 28, 2012)

Just did a scalp massage with my sulfur oil, concentrating on my edges.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 28, 2012)

Sealed with HV cocasta oil.


----------



## LaidBak (Mar 28, 2012)

Doing an oil prepoo with Claudie's Elixir and Claudie's ends insurance on my ends.  I have my plastic cap and turbie twist on.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 28, 2012)

Put some JBCO/Nourish oil all over.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 28, 2012)

same thing ive been doing for the past 5 days or so...apricot and castor oil to seal in shea moisture coconut & hibiscus curl & style milk.  baggy on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2012)

Massaged in Hair Trigger and my home-made Coffee Oil.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 28, 2012)

Mini braids all over castor oil on scalp and jojoba oil on ends..


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 28, 2012)

Moisturized with HV Whipped Creme Ends, sealed with hemp seed oil.
Scalp massage with sulfur mix.


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 29, 2012)

Did a scalp massage W/ JBCO.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 29, 2012)

Did an oil rinse tonight...so glad I added lemongrass oil to my mix. I find the smell so soothing


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 29, 2012)

Moisturized with CD Healthy hair butter and sealed with Nourish oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 29, 2012)

Misted, applied kyra's moisturizer and sealed with Enso's pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2012)

Used Claudie Iman Butta' w/ a little bit of Trigga'.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 29, 2012)

Did a HOT and oil rinse with sunflower oil this morning.


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 30, 2012)

Will do a oil rinse today and like usual seal with gleau.


----------



## divachyk (May 6, 2012)

-delete- will post in newer thread


----------

